# Mathews shooter sound off!



## PONDER (Sep 8, 2007)

08 switchback xt and 08 dxt. awesome bows


----------



## switchbow (Jan 10, 2007)

*Sounding off*

Matthews 2006 SWBXT. Fantastic bow!!:wink:


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

08 Conquest 4
06 Apex 7
08 DXT
05 LX 

and I sold my O6 SBXT this last winter, and wish I had it back everyday!


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

Dxt
sq2


----------



## the natural (Oct 21, 2005)

*mathews*

outback, ultra light and feathermaxx


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

Mathews FX


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

'06 SB XT
'04 Ovation "Blueberry"


----------



## Ab_bow_hunter (May 16, 2008)

Mission (by mathews) X5


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

*lets keep this going!!*

06'' SB XT= sweet shooter!!


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Murdered out *S2*


----------



## APEX89 (Jun 13, 2007)

06 apex7 
06 apex 
07 prestige 

3 of the best bows i have ever had by a long shot:uzi:


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

'03 Legacy
'04 LX
'05 Outback
'05 Switchback
'07 Drenalin

I really like them all but for very different reasons...The 2005 Switchback is by far the best all around shooter...


----------



## sq246 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Mathews*

MQ-1, SQ-2, Outback, Drenlin LD.:darkbeer:


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

08 Conquest 4
07 Conquest 4
2 x 02 Conquest II


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Apex 7 for everything competition
spots
3d outdoors
3d indoors

Drenalin for everyting hunting


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

2008 all black Mathews Drenalin lD. 30" draw, 60 lbs, 416 grain arrow at 275 fps.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Mar 9, 2006)

06XT ready for duty


----------



## fix-it man (Aug 10, 2007)

05 LX
07Dren
07 Apex 7


----------



## ruger10x (Feb 1, 2006)

APEX 7
CONQUEST III
LX
all awesome bows !


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

08 Drenalin LD

Woot Woot!


----------



## WVDXT (Jan 20, 2008)

08 DXT sweeeeet shooting bow


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

07 Apex 7 (Black out Blue)
98 Conquest Light (Treebark Camo)

But I do have 3 Martins, 2 Bowtechs, 1 Hoyt & 1 Proline bow also:wink:


----------



## Timber2wolf (May 7, 2006)

08 DLD Blueberry


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

Dxt


----------



## cornbread64 (Dec 14, 2006)

Sounding off!!!!


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

Presant! DLD


----------



## SEWIBuckHunter (Jun 6, 2008)

05 Outback
Tru-ball release
G5 sight
Carbon express maxima 350's
T-5 quiver


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter (Dec 3, 2007)

in my signature


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Switchback
Apex
Drenalin LD
The wife has a Mustang
And the kids have a mini-genises!

Lien2


----------



## DannyB (Feb 19, 2005)

05 Switchback 
06 Prestige (the ultimate bow)


----------



## 2twodogs (Feb 7, 2006)

2006 Switchback


----------



## BTROCKS (Jan 24, 2008)

*Drenalin LD*

Blueberry DLD:wink:


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

10 yead old Conquest Pro....Still kickin azz!


----------



## KEITH PRESTON (Oct 28, 2003)

*Mathews!*

08 dren ld
08 apex
07 apex
06 apex
06 switchback
04 ovation
03 rival pro
KP--


----------



## BoonerToon (Feb 1, 2008)

05 LX
07 Apex 7


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

08' DXT
07' Conquest 4 (blue)
07' Conquest 4 (black & camo)

Wife

06' Switchback XT
04' Legacy (kiwi green)


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

Mathews shooter here.

Apex 7
Conquest 4
Prestige

All black risered and camo'd.

Can't wait to sell them all and start new.


----------



## SDSURESHOT (Dec 5, 2005)

*Mathews Bows*

FX
Q2
Legacy
2-switchbacks
DLD
Drenalin

Current stable All Black Drenalin setup for 3D and Switchback setup for hunting. Doesn't get any better than that.:darkbeer:


----------



## mathews kid (Jun 22, 2008)

dxt and the drenalin


----------



## country7mag (Jun 22, 2008)

LOVE MY MATHEWS:wink:


----------



## Norm-tx (Jul 11, 2006)

06 xt---love it!


----------



## Simple Man (Aug 22, 2006)

2008 Switchback XT. In my opinion the best bow Mathews has put out yet.


----------



## MATXT (Aug 16, 2007)

Drenalin LD.

These are the best bows made and that is not an opinion, it is a fact!!


----------



## IANative (Mar 15, 2007)

See signature.


----------



## trison (Jun 26, 2008)

Drenalin.
If I could not shoot a Mathews, I would stop shooting.


----------



## All4Huntin (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm Here... Check my Signature...


----------



## Dubya D (Nov 30, 2006)

'06 Switchback XT reporting in as ordered!


----------



## stick 'em (Sep 10, 2007)

06 SwitchBack XT


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

*How'd i miss this thread when it first opened???*

3-D tournaments- Lizard Green Mathews Apex 7.
Hunting- Mathews Drenalin.
For complete details, see signature.


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I shoot a Drenlin LD and drive a Z71 Chevrolet. My taste are simple, I only want the best.


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

*Mathews*

08 Conquest 4 28" mini max cam, red riser camo limbs, sweeeeeet !!!!!
05 LX for hunting, why did they quit making this bow, it shoots awesome .


----------



## nrut (Jul 16, 2006)

*the family*










and just added a blackmax2


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

I still have or have had: 
Q2XL,
SQ2,
LX,
SBXT,
and my two hunters are:
SBLD,
Dren LD.

Catch us if you can Baby!


----------



## Browtine22 (Jan 1, 2007)

Still shooting an 05 LX


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

08 drenalin:canada:


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

nrut said:


> and just added a blackmax2


:greenwithenvy:
Damn, that's wuite the stable of bows!


----------



## bowman732000 (Oct 7, 2005)

o vation for 3d and target ultramax for hunting next will be apex7


----------



## baldguy637 (Feb 13, 2008)

DXT.....Best bow I've had yet!


----------



## atkins72 (Apr 22, 2008)

See the sig.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

con1
con 3
Apex stolen :mad


the wife

2 prestiges
con3,
con4,


----------



## mstrdeerslyrdxt (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mathews*

just bought a 08 Dxt for my 17th birthday......AMAZING!!!


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

I have
DXT 
Drenalin
Switchback XT
Legacy
Ignition


----------



## Marc Taylor (Jul 30, 2008)

Just signing in...

I'll stick with my Conquest 3 until it wears out!

Taylor


----------



## NTEX (Oct 11, 2006)

07 Dren waiting for 09 to see what comes out!!!!!


----------



## DrenalinhnterCO (Jul 7, 2008)

*Decked out!!!*

Drenalin and wont look back:tongue:


----------



## archerfather (Aug 5, 2008)

ive still got the icon.


----------



## ffighter90 (Feb 4, 2005)

'04 Outback '05 Apex I guess its time to get newer ones


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

NTEX said:


> 07 Dren waiting for 09 to see what comes out!!!!!


X2! Still love that Drenalin.


----------



## bow time (Dec 7, 2007)

06 s-back xt....Best "huntin"bow ever made....Bowtime


----------



## shooter22 (Apr 16, 2005)

06 switchback and 08 DXT but I would have to agree with this statement 100%


> The 2005 Switchback is by far the best all around shooter...


:wink:


----------



## Stickem' (Nov 10, 2006)

06' SBXT
SQ2:

:RockOn:


----------



## billdean (Aug 1, 2008)

08 DXT is there anything any better!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*My Mathews*

Apex7 for 3d
Rival Pro for indoor and field
DXT for hunting

Life is good!


----------



## Bufus (Jun 4, 2008)

08 Drenalin LD:darkbeer:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

It's in my sig.:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Aspirin Buster (Mar 25, 2004)

*Bowhunting and backyard:*

Conquest III with mini max cam.... 29/60 Instinctive

*On Stage:*

Mathews prototype recurve, SKY/MATHEWS prototype, and Sky Longbow.


The Conquest III is a smooth, forgiving bow that shoots well with fingers. I tend to drag my third finger and this bow allows me to shoot well. A short bow tends to show that third finger drag show up. For 37 years I've shot instinctive with fingers.

I hear great things from my release shooting friends about the new DXT. My father has a retail shop and his customers love that bow!


----------



## tedicast (Jun 6, 2004)

2008 Drenalin LD Blueberry
2008 Drenalin LD Camo
2007 Drenalin Camo
2004 Outback Camo


----------



## lanole (Sep 25, 2006)

06 Switchback XT


----------



## mcso (Mar 7, 2006)

*Started with a legacy*

signature below


----------



## BuckeyeJoe (Dec 15, 2007)

2008 Mathews S2 and it is the best bow I have ever shot!!!


----------



## Fats (Feb 18, 2006)

Mathews Q2... A classic bow that's still pumpin' it out!


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

'01 Q2
'04 Conquest 3
'06 Ovation
:thumb:


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

07 Conquest 4
06 Apex 7 
06 Ovation


----------



## socalhuntr (Feb 4, 2007)

i shoot mathews and i am proud of it. 2005 lx and 2008 dren ld. oh, and a 1991 standard.


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Mine are in sig.


----------



## huntnprayn (Jul 29, 2008)

98 Conquest Pro that I'm thinking of selling

08 DXT


----------



## northwoodstruk (Nov 17, 2006)

Gotta love the Mathews LX!!:wink:


----------



## CardGuy (Sep 6, 2005)

Started shooting with a martin recurve (my moms), got my own Bear compound later, then upgraded to a PSE. Last 3 bows have been Mathews. FX2, Switchback, and Dren. Wish I had my Switchy back.... I could shoot it the best.  My son's first bow will be a Mini-Genesis in about a year! Can't wait!


----------



## TDK63 (Aug 2, 2008)

Legacy / mathews is rock solid, period.


----------



## Rjm08 (May 22, 2002)

My Ovation rocks the house indoors!


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

08 Conquest Apex..my spottie shooter
97 Conquest Pro...for duh 3D's

maybe a DrenLD soon...:wink:


----------



## Badgerjeff (Nov 15, 2006)

*Bows*

01 Con
06 Apex 7
07 Con 4
08 DXT

Jeff


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Black Apex (trying it fingers), camo Con 2 and Rival Pro. I've had 2 other RPs but sold them to hunting friends, I have a blue C2 that the son's GF has kind of taken over :wink: Just traded my Icon for the Apex. All good bows.


----------



## Lock n Load (Jul 20, 2008)

*Got Matthews?*

My son shoots an old ZMAX, I havent seen that one listed yet....


----------



## DUCK29 (Feb 13, 2006)

Switchback, I have had 3 switchies now , I think I like this bow.:darkbeer:


----------



## Big B (Feb 18, 2006)

Lx
A7


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

1998 Feather Max. It may be old but it still puts the arrow where I want it.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

Blackcherry Conquest III

Prestige

UltraMax.

And love to shoot them all.


----------



## taterdigger (Oct 19, 2006)

06 switchback xt


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

05 Switchback
08 Dxt

I'm looking at picking up another bow possibly a Hoyt Katera trying to broaden my horizons some. I shot one today amd I was impressed how smooth the draw cycle is on it.


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

2008 S2 Hunting and 3D Love it !


----------



## Dick Cress (Aug 3, 2004)

Switch Back-xtI wasn't aware of any other bows 2550 (I think.)


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Mission Journey

HooRah


----------



## arrowaddict (Apr 9, 2006)

05' Switchback


----------



## NewPragueArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

Didn't know anyone else had made bows!


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

*08 DXT* !!!!
07 Drenalins
and of course, ol' reliable 03 LX


----------



## Coues24a (Aug 13, 2007)

Mathews LX all the way. I also have a 07' Allegance and I always go back to the LX, ain't much sweeter than that!


----------



## DanMN (Jul 31, 2005)

see below. Love the Dren! Change the grip and it's one fine shooter.


----------



## bmbowman (Oct 6, 2007)

ok here is my list
LX HUNTING BOW
APEX 
APEX 7
CON 4
SON HAS IGNITION AND A GENESIS
MY WIFE HAS A MUSTANG
cbe 
tru ball
goldtip
shrewd
bodoodle


----------



## Dick Cress (Aug 3, 2004)

It just seems to me that excellence is hard to equal or beat!


----------



## Big B (Feb 18, 2006)

forgot my wifes prestige.


----------



## D. Sanchez (Dec 22, 2007)

'06 Switchback XT...smmmooooooooooth!


----------



## hyj (Aug 27, 2007)

06 sbxt


----------



## half-strut (Aug 30, 2004)

*Mathew's*

I've shot alot over the last 12yrs.
Starting with the
z-light
z-max
ultra-max
mq-32
sq-2
outback 
switchback
switchback xt
drenalin & now the DXT These were just the hunting models.


----------



## jsmarcher (Dec 12, 2005)

07 Drenalin Best bow I ever shot, I took one shot at the bow store and got right then and never looked back!!!


----------



## muley40 (Jun 10, 2005)

Been huntin with a Mathews since 99

Rival Pro
Ovation
Dozen recurves


----------



## 1stQ2XLMAN (Oct 9, 2005)

rival pro -camo
mq1 - camo
conquest pro -blue 
shadow -camo
conquest 2 -kiwi
conquest 2 - blueberry
q2xl -camo
q2xl -blue
sq2 - camo
fx -camo 
ovation -kiwi
switchback -camo
genesis-camo

"catch us if you can"


----------



## tnslinger (May 21, 2008)

05 Switchback
08 DLD


----------



## highvolthunter (Jul 3, 2008)

05 lx set up for 3d
wife has black dxt
daughter has a pink mini genesis




hunt with another brand


----------



## JIM-XT (Feb 21, 2007)

XT :wink:


----------



## Duckhawk_2008 (Jun 15, 2008)

08 DXT
07 Drenalin


----------



## Forrest Carter (Oct 13, 2002)

2 Apex 7's & 2 Drenalins & 1 Dren. LD


----------



## Leon Garfield (Feb 2, 2008)

*Drenalin Ld Blueberry.....Love it*

Shoots Greattttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## carstud (Aug 17, 2007)

05 outback
08 dxt


----------



## carbon arrow1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Q2 till tomorrow. G5 Quest


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

2007 60lb Drenalin.


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

i am now shooting a dxt, 28 inch and love it. just sold my mq32 i had for 10 years, only had to put 1 set of strings on it in ten years and never had any trouble out of it. in fact i put my first bow buckdown with it last year, its the one on my avatar. iwill always shoot a mathews.


----------



## BuckSnort67 (Oct 25, 2007)

I hope you all don't mind if a little brother stands with all his big brothers.


----------



## punisher338 (Jul 9, 2007)

Legacy
copper john sites
sling braid
Posten stab
STS
Nuge Gold Tip 55/75
Rage Broadheads


----------



## drenalin33 (Aug 7, 2008)

05" Switchback
07" Drenalin


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

*Congrates to tim*

Just wanted to say congratulations to tim for winning the ASA WORLD!


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

Dxt, c4


----------



## Terry A (Jan 11, 2007)

*Mathews Bows*

Swithback XT, and Swithback


----------



## hantenjr2007 (Nov 6, 2007)

*mathews*

04 Legacy 
08 DLD:wink:


----------



## Wilbur (Feb 10, 2004)

*Mathews Stuff*

2 07 Drenalins Camo

1 06 Apex Conquest Camo and black


----------



## bowhunteronly (Jul 24, 2008)

Black max 2
Conquest 2

Great Bows


----------



## MALL RATT (Mar 16, 2008)

2008 DXT happy so far.


----------



## bowman59 (Aug 26, 2007)

2004 Q2XL and its still putting the meat in the freezer!


----------



## kpreston84 (May 11, 2008)

Camo 04 Mathews Ovation 
Kiwi 06 Mathews Ovation


----------



## scienceguy (Mar 11, 2008)

SBXT...........By far the best bow I've shot.


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

We're gonna have to upgrade the server just to handle this thread!!!! Just what the fan boys need...a reason to sound off!


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

2 mathews conquest 3's

past bows:
conquest 1
ultramax
black max 
q2

reppin'


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Check the signature


----------



## Swifty (Jan 22, 2006)

See signature. Q2XL=awesome.


----------



## bow hunter (Aug 26, 2007)

08 drenalin LD ---------- catch me if you can-------->


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

2007 Apex 7 
2007 Drenalin


----------



## SamW (May 15, 2006)

*Mathews*

:darkbeer:


----------



## mathews1 (Feb 4, 2008)

*x1*

:wink:


bow hunter said:


> 08 drenalin LD ---------- catch me if you can-------->


----------



## Overtkill (Apr 3, 2008)

04 lx


----------



## APEXshooter (Sep 15, 2007)

'06 Conquest Apex
love that bow 
the thing cooks


----------



## budman74 (Nov 14, 2007)

Love my Mathew's SBXT!!


----------



## flurryoftexas (Jan 14, 2007)

*mathews*

dren.....apex7


----------



## Lov2shoot (Mar 17, 2006)

Apex
Apex 7
Prestige
SB XT


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

06 Apex 7
08 SBXT

Working on a 03 Conquest 3!!


----------



## so1ocam (Aug 24, 2007)

All three of mine are on the discontinued page. Might be the year to upgrade?


----------



## clicker (Mar 5, 2007)

08 s2
08 dxt


----------



## Idahodawg (Oct 24, 2008)

'05 Switchback


----------



## tileman (Jan 26, 2008)

Drenalin Black/Black


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Prestige
Switchback XT
Outback


----------



## Vickhingo (Jul 14, 2006)

*Mathews*

07 Drenaline

08 Drenaline LD


----------



## muley40 (Jun 10, 2005)

Conquest3
Drenalin LD
have owned
Ovation
Icon 
Rival Pro
Q2xl 
They are great bows you couldn`t ask for a better product in a compound bow,


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

08 lh dxt


----------



## Dan_J (Sep 28, 2008)

2007 Drenalin. It's the best I have ever shot.


----------



## mystic1219 (Jan 4, 2008)

Z-Max (was my best shooter)
MQ32
MQ1
SQ2
Waiting to see what they come out with next (week!). Either going to get a new one, Drenalin or DXT soon.


----------



## bengalbrother (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bengalbrother (sold the bengal, got 2 Mats)*

I shoot a Con4 and a Outback. love the outback, like the cony


----------



## johnson21 (Feb 19, 2008)

Love my outback


----------



## richf (Sep 16, 2008)

*Mathews Legacy*

Bought my Legacy new, still using it every year, :thumbs_up and as long as it holds up I won't need to buy another bow.


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Lx*

LX in Kiwi green. Quit lookin' after I got this....


----------



## ONE BIGHORN (Aug 12, 2005)

09 ??????? :tongue:
07 APEX 7
07 PRESTIGE
06 PRESTIGE
05 CONQUEST 3


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

SB
Conquest 3


----------



## Bllade (Sep 13, 2008)

Original owner and still shooting;
Z max
Q2XL


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

z -max and drenalin original owner of both. will never part with either of them..:thumbs_up


----------



## walnut (Nov 28, 2006)

Drenalin, Outback, FX, Z-Max


----------



## gashogford (Feb 3, 2006)

lx -apex7-1st switchback- drenalin LD-2nd switchback, more give me more!


----------



## hantenjr2007 (Nov 6, 2007)

*mathews bows*

02 SQ2
03 legacy X 2 ( 1 for wife)
08 DLD all black:thumbs_up


----------



## jlmdlm (Mar 24, 2007)

2007 Drenalin...can't wait to see this year's lineup.


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

08 S2
08 LD
07 Apex 7
06 Apex
:thumbs_up
Soon to be 360 FPS, but don't know the name


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

SQ2
Q2XL
Ovation
Icon (x2)
Drenalin (60lbs) sold
Drenalin (70lbs)
Apex 7

Soon to be a Conquest 3 or 4 or a DLD or something in the 09 lineup :shade:

Favorite is the Drenalin. Least favorite was the Icon


----------



## RedShed (Mar 21, 2008)

*08 dxt*

Went from a Q2 to a SBXT and now, The DXT... plan on keeping it for a long time... unless i win a newer one.:clap:


----------



## Ventilator (Feb 25, 2006)

2004 LX. Love it.


----------



## HollywoodDad (Jul 16, 2008)

Had a 2000 MQ32, sold it and now shoot a DXT!:thumbs_up


----------



## BOWdacious (Jun 13, 2002)

Ultra2
Prestige


----------



## BAMBRANCH (Oct 17, 2008)

Been shooting since before compounds, hesitated a while then started shooting Pete's bows mainly machs 5,6,10 11s,12............. Then I shot a Mcpherson and loved it. I've had many Mathews over the years, BM, FX, LX, Qs. Now I own 2 swb 60,70 and 2 prestiges 60,70 2 Apex 60,70 DLD 60, and I got money set aside for 2 or 3 09s..............:darkbeer:


----------



## juntini (Apr 29, 2008)

2007 Dren. This is one smooth and quiet bow, but it may end up being my backup bow. We'll see in a few days after the 09's come out.:shade:


----------



## Swintj1 (Aug 12, 2008)

2008 Apex 7...see signature

Best bow I've ever owned...although I think my future 09 Vantage Elite will give it a run for it's money!


----------



## vhunter (Jan 15, 2008)

feather max for me.


----------



## Kiddie Koo Koo (Sep 7, 2008)

Dxt!!!


----------



## Corsair (Nov 21, 2005)

06 Prestige
08 COnquest 4

Prefer the Prestige which is the sweetest shooting bow I have ever owned except for my Bowman Accuriser.

Err, just what is this thread all about???


----------



## acuyouthguy (Jan 5, 2006)

xt and a drenalin


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

S2


sure would like to add a drenalin LD............hopefully the classifieds will be flooded when they release the 09's


----------



## dtdeerslayer (Jul 30, 2008)

'07 Drenalin and I plan on buying a new Mathews bow for 3D within the next couple months - who knows what that'll be?!


----------



## Outlaw Archer (Jul 4, 2004)

05 SB
07 C4
and looking at a Prestige
Have owned
featherlite
feathermax
Q2 
3-C2's
C3
Legacy
Ovation
MQ-1
They were all great shooters but always have to upgrade.:thumbs_up


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

*sound offfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff*

i am a mathews shooter. and pround of it........................:thumbs_up


----------



## Rewhaley5217 (Apr 15, 2005)

*S2*

Q2 for an 08 S2


----------



## NewPragueArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

*11-17-08*

Looking forward to Monday to see the new line up. I guess dealers are to have them in the stores in the afternoon next Monday. I may just be the first in the area to have one. :shade:


----------



## socalhuntr (Feb 4, 2007)

my name is Vern and i am a mathews shooter
91 Standard
05 LX
08 Drenalin LD


----------



## DOGMEN (Aug 24, 2005)

Mathews all the way!!!

Drenalin
DXT


----------



## trx125 (Sep 10, 2008)

Legacy and SQ2.


----------



## tileman (Jan 26, 2008)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GO HOYT!!!!! OOOOOOOOOOOPs wrong thread....


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

Uh, Mission Journey, and LOVE IT!


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

05' Switchy


----------



## Jeremy_h1 (Mar 9, 2007)

08 dxt
08 sbxt


----------



## uplandhunter06 (Mar 31, 2008)

08' dxt


----------



## switchbakkr (May 10, 2005)

Reezin 6.5 310 fps. with huntin arrow on 28 in. draw. Gotta love it.


----------



## bowhuntwv (Dec 29, 2008)

2008 Drenalin


----------



## archerycountry5 (May 5, 2008)

Mathews ignition


----------



## scammell (Jul 7, 2005)

08 DXT
09 Reezen 6.5


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

*Mathews bows*

outback
switchback
dren
DXT

of the Mathews bows the DXT is my fave then the Switchback


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Apex
Apex7
Drenalin
Monster on the way


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

2009 82nd airborne


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

bowtechnow said:


> 2009 82nd airborne


Is that a discontinued model???


05 switchy
possibly 09 Reezen or Monster


----------



## jtnm (Oct 10, 2008)

08 DXT
Going to order all black Dren LD soon


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

08 dxt!


----------



## crusher d (Feb 5, 2007)

08 dxt
05 lx


----------



## ibohnt (Aug 7, 2005)

2 07 Switchback's-you can have them when you pry them from my cold dead fingers
07 Apex 7
07 Apex
09 Monster( Soon)


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

'08 DXT

coming soon...

'09 Blacked out Monster


----------



## arkhotrock1 (Dec 7, 2008)

Sq 2
Q2 XL
OVATION
apex 
conquest 4 

all good


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

2006 Switchback! Waiting to check out the Monster.


----------



## brobarron (Dec 2, 2008)

Drenalin for hunting, Drenalin LD for 5 spot Nothing but a Mathews!


----------



## ejktben (Jan 3, 2009)

09 reezen 7.0 and 06 switchback 70/30


----------



## FIB (Jul 25, 2008)

Lh 08 dxt


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

legacy and switchback. great bows. but i also own several pse bows and an 82nd airborne. i am just so pleased with how EVERY bow manufactorer has upped the ante on bow performance these last 2 years.


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

:jam::thumbs_up04 Mathews Conquest 2
07 Mathews Apex 7
08 Mathews Conquest 4
08 Mathews Drenalin

Nothing but Mathews for me!!:thumbs_up


----------



## andy stowe (Nov 9, 2007)

CHAMPION2 said:


> 2008 all black Mathews Drenalin lD. 30" draw, 60 lbs, 416 grain arrow at 275 fps.


x2.
Black drenalin long draw 60lb
Blue c-4 60lb
red,white,blue apex 60lb
camo drenalin 70lb
just sold switchback darn
Like them all but the long draw is my favorite.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

2006 Switchback XT... love it...


----------



## KBI-PREZ (Dec 30, 2007)

Switchback xt oooooo rahhhhhh.......:shade:


----------



## teach4 (May 5, 2005)

Dren LD here.


----------



## Iamewe64 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Sounding off*

Reezen 6.5[on order]
Switchback
SQ2
featherlite


----------



## GOTTABOWHUNT00 (Dec 13, 2008)

Drenalin and Q2 AAHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## mathewshunter03 (Nov 11, 2008)

mathews legacy and i love it


----------



## mathews sq2 (Nov 28, 2008)

SQ2
Ultra Light


----------



## txbowhunter1 (Nov 19, 2008)

word


----------



## txbowhunter1 (Nov 19, 2008)

wlord


----------



## dpops211 (Jan 15, 2009)

Switchback LD


----------



## BuckFever200 (Jun 30, 2007)

'07 Prestige
'07 Drenalin
'00 Q2
'00 SQ2


----------



## PaP&Ybowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

05 conquest apex ( black and camo )
06 conquest apex ( all black )
08 Drenalin LD ( hunting )
07 switchback LD


----------



## missionman44 (Jul 3, 2008)

SBXT(from Hansel,thanks again bud:thumbs_up) will take this bow on "dawn patrol" anytime!


----------



## hilltopper (Nov 21, 2008)

*Sound Off*

06 Mathews Switchback XT
08 Mathews Apex 7
09 Mission Buckmaster (By Mathews)
09 Mathews Reezen 7.0 Black (On order)


----------



## pdhunter (Oct 28, 2008)

original switchack, never letting it go anywhere. except into the woods with me tomorrow morning


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

05 switchback
09 7.0 reezen


----------



## MOdroptine (Feb 8, 2006)

SBXT:thumbs_up


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

o6 switchback
ninjized drenalin on the way.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Q2 :thumbs_up and lovin' every minute of it!!


----------



## Billy Dover (Jan 22, 2004)

*Here's Mine!*

'08 Red w/Black Limbs Conquest 4
'09 Black w/Camo Limbs Conquest 4

Wish I could get 'em to send me some hats as easy as I get my competition bows!:wink:

Later,
Billy


----------



## Shawangunk (May 30, 2005)

Bought an 04 Outback off the classifieds here, best bow I have ever shot hands down.

So happy with it I went and added a second , brand new 08 Outy!! 

( With a R1000 voucher) M4L = Mathews for life . :icon_salut:


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

Prestige blk out blue
DXT
Reezen 7(WHAT A BOW)


----------



## switchbakkr (May 10, 2005)

'07 Drenalin
'09 Reezin 6.5


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

'07 Drenalin! In love with it!


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

Here here


----------



## solocam79 (Jan 3, 2008)

reezen 7.0 and a monster on order


----------



## cshive (Dec 4, 2006)

08' C4
07' C4
06' A7

Love my target bows.


----------



## Saint Hubert (Sep 20, 2007)

Shooting a Mission X3 till I save up enough for an XT.


----------



## bowguy84 (Feb 14, 2007)

love my dren ld a real tack driver wont ever get rid of my legacy wish they would make another legacy like they did with the switchback and call it the L2 oh well


----------



## CaseyCrawley (Feb 2, 2009)

currently shooting a conquest 3 and a switchback xt.


----------



## badluckmike (Jan 19, 2008)

Switchback XT and DXT. Love 'em both!:smile:


----------



## deertattoo (Apr 6, 2007)

Indoor spots /red white and blue apex
Outdoor and Indoor 3D open class/ orange apex
Outdoor and Indoor 3D MBR class / black and camo apex7
hunting / black and camo apex7
fishing bow / is a storm riser and limbs but it has Icon cam and idler and zebra string (almost a Mathews)
Hopefully my order for a Monster comes through!!


----------



## RedNeckBowHntr (Jan 9, 2009)

'08 DXT - One.......sweet......hunting........machine......!


----------



## B.K. KNUPP (Jan 16, 2008)

I shoot a 2006 SWBXT and a 2009 Reezen 6.5 .


----------



## dwm323 (Aug 31, 2008)

Conquet Pro, C4 black/camo, C3 Realtree


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

Reezen 6.5, had for 3 weeks and lovin it!


----------



## stvebnny4 (Jan 8, 2008)

08 dxt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

*Mathews*

2007 Drenalin
2008 S2
2009 Reezen 6.5, thinking of ordering another one in black instead of camo....


----------



## GSP BOB (Jan 24, 2009)

outback
switchback
reezen 6.5


----------



## Super Tuner (Dec 24, 2008)

switchback xt, conquest apex, conqest 4 i have now, previous bows, mq1, mq32, 2 conquest pros, rival pro, drenalin, drenalin ld, q2xl, sq2 and on order an all black monster.


----------



## poffjos1 (Feb 3, 2009)

MATHEWS ARE THE BEST BOWS ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH!!!
Switchback XT:
trophy ridge mantis 
trophy ridge drop away
G5 meta peep
carbon express maxima 350
montec G5 (100)
t5 arrow web

Reezen 6.5:
G5 optix xr .019
G5 expert ll
G5 meta peep 
carbon express maxima hunter 350
montec G5 (100)
t5 arrow web

True ball :wink:


----------



## bamaelkhunter (Aug 21, 2006)

o6 solid black prestige also known as BLACK DEATH
O6 dark shark red apex 7
O5 switchback


----------



## AkNomad (Nov 18, 2008)

Bought my first Matthews just a few months ago from the classifieds here at AT.
2008 Drenalin LD set at 70lbs and 28.5 draw
Vapor Trail Limb Driver rest
Copper John Dead Nuts 2 Micro adjust 6 pin sight
B-Stinger 8" with 11 oz weight
Victory V-Force V3 arrows with Fobs and Accunocks
Still looking for a quiver...


----------



## AFletch (May 13, 2003)

*Mathews*

I still have my MQ1 and Outback. Both fine bows. :thumbs_up


----------



## f5mandopicker (Jul 27, 2007)

'05 Switchback - one of the best shooters Mathews ever made


----------



## frsd44 (Sep 3, 2004)

'06 Switchback
Conquest 2
and a newly aquired Prestige


----------



## killasoundz (Jul 6, 2008)

07 sbxt


----------



## MOPARLVR4406 (Apr 5, 2006)

'07 SwitchBack LD...and other brands


----------



## scottyb (Aug 6, 2008)

05 Outback


----------



## schling_us (Aug 24, 2006)

06 SBXT 
07 Apex 7 black camo
wife shoots 08 ignition


----------



## bigtommy (Feb 28, 2006)

DXT
Drenalin LD

I both these bows. Best I have ever shot.


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Mathews all the way!!*

Have a Drenalin just love it! Had a SB still think that was the best bow Mathews ever came out with. Hoping to get a Reezen real soon.


----------



## badluckmike (Jan 19, 2008)

Switchback XT and DXT. Love 'em both!:thumbs_up


----------



## RedNeckBowHntr (Jan 9, 2009)

*Dxt*

See sig....:thumbs_up:darkbeer:


----------



## Cybertech (Apr 4, 2006)

2007 60# Drenalin


----------



## full draw 3D (Jun 10, 2003)

Apex (Black out blue)
Drenalin


----------



## Running (Feb 5, 2006)

'07 Drenny


----------



## Nardo (Oct 12, 2008)

Mission X3 (by Mathews) - Awesome bow!!!


----------



## jjm1100 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Reezen*

Mathews Reezen LH on order


----------



## lipcurl (Dec 27, 2008)

08 dld


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

The Mathews I currently have now are: a new Reezen, a Dren, an Outback, and an MQ32. Love them all!!

SCFox


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

08 DXT

Love it! Fell in a nasty ditch, bow went to the bottom, covered in dirt, mud and nasty water. Sent it back to Mathews replaced and cleaned everything. A+++++++ for Mathews, I will never buy another bow.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

08 Drenalin
09 Conquest 4 on its way......


----------



## hunt_xt (Jan 27, 2009)

Switchback Xt....getting ready to buy the Prestige!


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

806,000 in ONE DAY -ARCHERY TALK CAN HELP YOU SELL PRODUCTS orSERVICE- Support Site 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Archery Talk traffic has increased 20% in the last month. 806,00 page views in one day. The banner costs have not been increased. It is THE BEST BUY in advertising.
BANNER COST (For the FULL YEAR) IS ABOUT THE COST OF A 1/3 PAGE MAGAZINE AD.
CALL TODAY 1-740-215-2242
The leading site – The best deal in advertising ever.
Advertisers are allowed to have
ACTIVE LINKS FROM EVERY POST YOU OR ANYONE MAKES

Example post
Just got my new PSE bow – Test shot today and ready for tournament.
(show picture)
PSE Pro Staff Shooter
www.pse-archery.com

Archery Talk continues to grow at a rapid rate. Due to the demand from companies wanting their products to be advertised on the site we added the center banner in 2008 that, as the other banners, rotates through all the sites on the system.
Prices for banners is still the best buy of any advertising
Archery Talk has over 600,000 hits per day - #1 archery site on the 
internet and one of the largest forums of any kind.
Example – actual figures
December 9th 
623,385 page views
370,194 unique views
We have banner positions available – Also combination packages
Contact us today. Your banner will rotate on 
www.archerytalk.com
www.archeryhistory.com
www.archerytalkauctions.com
www.archerychat.com
www.archeryblogs.com
www.archerytalkTV.com
All for around 4 dollars per day. 
Upper banner 124.58 month (under year contract)
Center and bottom banner $166.25 month (under year contract)
(when you buy 2 banners your banner will come up twice as much)
Link to rates page 
http://www.archeryhistory.com/advert...dvertising.htm

A full year on the Archery Talk system is less than a 1/3 page ad in an archery magazine. 
We will also make the banner for you at no charge.

Contact
Shawn Hatem
Advertising manager
[email protected]
1-740-215-2242

Customer Service
Sonja Baer
[email protected] 
1-509-525-4387

Archery Talk
Archers Helping Archers


----------



## Toonster (Jan 11, 2009)

Sorry Doc! That was meant to be funny. Thanks for being Cool. I will brush up on forum rules. Toonster


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Toonster said:


> Sorry Doc! That was meant to be funny. Thanks for being Cool. I will brush up on forum rules. Toonster


Don't apologize to me...it only takes me about 3 clicks to "fix" the problem. Personally I'd like you to enjoy and benefit from the site rather than raising hell:wink:
Thanks for understanding:archery:


----------



## bigbull94 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Mathews*

'06 switchback xt 
trophy taker rest
copper john sight
blackhawk vapor pro arrows
Montec G5 broadheads
Scott Sabertooth release
Bucknasty Custom strings


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

*Mathews*

I made the switch last year after some shoulder troubles....Mathews bows are SMOOOOOOOOOOOOTH.......

08 S2
09 Reezen 6.5

( wife Switchback XT, son Drenalin)

My two younger children will be getting Mission Menace bows soon....:darkbeer:


----------



## bamahntr (Nov 18, 2008)

Mathews shooter here:wink:


----------



## kennyelp (May 30, 2007)

I've shot the outback,SBXT,DLD, and ovation all smooth shooting bows,but I think the Hoyt Am 32 is smooth also.


----------



## swampcruiser (Mar 27, 2006)

*07 Dren*

Love my Drenalin! Should have kept the switchXT (one of the dumbest moves of my life- let my buddies get me all worked up about speed) smothest quietest bow I have ever owned bar none!


----------



## sdupcal (Nov 10, 2007)

08 DXT Mathews bows ar fantastic!


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

*Mathews shooter sound off*

Switchback XT= SMOOTH AS SILK!!


----------



## MarkAlan (Jan 22, 2009)

*2009 Reezen*

6.5 Great Shooter


----------



## NHDRENALIN (Feb 2, 2009)

I have been shooting mathews for some ten years now,Black Max,MQ32,LX,Switch Back,Drenalin and DrenalinLD. I am about to order another Drenalin in all black. Between the Switch Back and the Drenalin these are two bows that would be hard to beat. one camo for hunting and one for target, Yeah Haaa!


----------



## X911 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Screaming*

08 ((( D X T ))) :moon:


----------



## Spice Miner (May 16, 2007)

09 MATHEWS HYPERLITE :thumbs_up
QAD ULTRA PRO HD
HHA DS XL5519
EASTON AXIS NANO
TIGHT POINT SHUTTLE T'S
G5 META PEEP


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

I've shot Mathews for the last 10 or so years. Even tried some of the up & comers from the other manufacturers & nothing comes close in my opinion.I am not brand loyal in the slightest, I just choose to shoot the bow that feels & shoots the best for me. That would be Mathews! Matt McPherson, in my opinion has done more to promote this sport than all other manufactures put together.I'd like to say Thank You!


----------



## Ajulson92 (Jan 18, 2009)

09 Reezen 6.5


----------



## High Pine (Jan 20, 2009)

09' Reezen 7.0


----------



## linecutter85 (Jul 3, 2007)

MINE
2 08' DLD'S BLACK
07' SWITCHBACK XT
08' MISSION X3
GIRLFRIEND
08' INGNITION BLUE

And soon to enter the stable will be a Monster/Black


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

806,000 in ONE DAY -ARCHERY TALK CAN HELP YOU SELL PRODUCTS orSERVICE- Support Site 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Archery Talk traffic has increased 20% in the last month. 806,00 page views in one day. The banner costs have not been increased. It is THE BEST BUY in advertising.
BANNER COST (For the FULL YEAR) IS ABOUT THE COST OF A 1/3 PAGE MAGAZINE AD.
CALL TODAY 1-740-215-2242
The leading site – The best deal in advertising ever.
Advertisers are allowed to have
ACTIVE LINKS FROM EVERY POST YOU OR ANYONE MAKES

Example post
Just got my new PSE bow – Test shot today and ready for tournament.
(show picture)
PSE Pro Staff Shooter
www.pse-archery.com

Archery Talk continues to grow at a rapid rate. Due to the demand from companies wanting their products to be advertised on the site we added the center banner in 2008 that, as the other banners, rotates through all the sites on the system.
Prices for banners is still the best buy of any advertising
Archery Talk has over 600,000 hits per day - #1 archery site on the 
internet and one of the largest forums of any kind.
Example – actual figures
December 9th 
623,385 page views
370,194 unique views
We have banner positions available – Also combination packages
Contact us today. Your banner will rotate on 
www.archerytalk.com
www.archeryhistory.com
www.archerytalkauctions.com
www.archerychat.com
www.archeryblogs.com
www.archerytalkTV.com
All for around 4 dollars per day. 
Upper banner 124.58 month (under year contract)
Center and bottom banner $166.25 month (under year contract)
(when you buy 2 banners your banner will come up twice as much)
Link to rates page 
http://www.archeryhistory.com/advert...dvertising.htm

A full year on the Archery Talk system is less than a 1/3 page ad in an archery magazine. 
We will also make the banner for you at no charge.

Contact
Shawn Hatem
Advertising manager
[email protected]
1-740-215-2242

Customer Service
Sonja Baer
[email protected] 
1-509-525-4387

Archery Talk
Archers Helping Archers


----------



## CorkyJ1986 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Mathews Monster*

I thought this would be a great place to ask this question. Why is it mathews (or should I say Mc Phearson)is building a two cam split limb bow if solo cams and solid limbs are the only way? Do you remember all of mathews early advertising that cut this exact stuff down? I always wondered why mathews limited themselves by saying mathews solo cam!


----------



## Death Dealer (Jan 28, 2009)

Switchback XT at the moment.....hard to get rid because this thing shoots so well!:darkbeer:

d


----------



## Life1978 (Nov 16, 2008)

06 Switchback XT here also. I love it!


----------



## stratos201 (May 13, 2006)

07 Drenilin


----------



## buckyboy (Sep 18, 2006)

05 Switchback here .:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## MN mathews man (Jan 1, 2009)

06 Switchback XT awesome bow!


----------



## quicksilv43 (Apr 7, 2007)

fx2


----------



## buckbowhunter1 (Sep 7, 2008)

Mathews MQ1,Swithcback:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 11, 2006)

CorkyJ1986 said:


> I thought this would be a great place to ask this question. Why is it mathews (or should I say Mc Phearson)is building a two cam split limb bow if solo cams and solid limbs are the only way? Do you remember all of mathews early advertising that cut this exact stuff down? I always wondered why mathews limited themselves by saying mathews solo cam!


Corky, I dont know the exact reasoning for McPherson building the Monster but me thinks it was because there was so much demand for a twin cam/fasterfasterfaster/split limb bow. The guy builds one just for all those guys who were crying about it & then they still slap him for going the other way.I really believe it is just a brilliant marketing move to gain their share of the true "smokin fast" bow bunch. To each his own, solo cam/twin cam....the choice is now yours.:darkbeer:


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

'07 Drenalin


----------



## power_shot2000 (Aug 4, 2007)

05 switchback


----------



## ltpmja (Jan 24, 2009)

09 Mathews Hyper-Lite
00 MQ1


----------



## talkalot (Apr 24, 2005)

*bows*

Q2XL
Switchback
apex 7
and one more kinda on order


----------



## erictm74 (Dec 24, 2008)

09 Reezen 6.5 :thumbs_up
09 Conquest 4 (on order) :smile:


----------



## poffjos1 (Feb 3, 2009)

poffjos1 said:


> MATHEWS ARE THE BEST BOWS ON THE FACE OF THE EARTH!!!
> Switchback XT:
> trophy ridge mantis
> trophy ridge drop away
> ...


Last year's league screen shoot


----------



## Storm1 (Jan 20, 2003)

07 *DRENALIN*  :thumbs_up


----------



## Atoz (Oct 28, 2007)

Dxt


----------



## FL Longbeard (Dec 28, 2006)

I got 08 DXT - sweet bow . Right now I am shooting a Hoyt AM :thumbs_up


----------



## tim611golf (Dec 16, 2008)

Reezen 6.5 70#


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Had an outback never found a mathews i liked better and haven't ever gone back to them since. The bow did shoot very well just not in my hands.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

(04) Outback 27.5, 70 lbs.
(09) Reezen 6.5, 27.5, 60 lbs.

There's alot of good bows out there, but I like to shoot "great equipement":thumbs_up


----------



## BOW4UM (Jan 25, 2009)

Mathews bow I have had.
1) Fetherlite.
2) Feathermax.
3) MQ1.
4) LX
5) DXT (current):thumbs_up

THEY ALL ROCK!!!


----------



## canny (Jan 27, 2009)

09 Drenalin Shadow Black


----------



## tzoulek (Feb 3, 2008)

Past:

MQ1
Q2
LX
Switchback

Present

Drenalin
Dranalin LD


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

First Ever MAthews------------>DXt and i love it.

ME+MAthews= >--------------X


----------



## jrm5hq (Apr 30, 2008)

08 Conquest 4
07 Drenalin


----------



## Meat hook (Jan 2, 2008)

'07 Drenalin


----------



## whitetail.fanat (Mar 29, 2007)

05' Outback (sold)
05' Switchback


----------



## David T (Mar 19, 2008)

Apex 
Reezen 7.0


----------



## kward598 (Sep 25, 2002)

I shoot a apex7 and prestige. Love them both, can imaging anything that would fit me any better.. thanks mathews!


----------



## bowhunt-R (Jul 15, 2006)

LX
Outback
SBXT


and now 27" 70# 6.5 Reezen!!!


----------



## AirForceAggie (Jan 3, 2009)

OG Switchback-brother "borrowed" it for life
Drenalin-some jerk stole it
DXT-pimpin' it daily
Reezen 6.5- On D way 2 me


----------



## Reezenator (Feb 9, 2009)

Reezen 6.5


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Reezen 7, just got it, love it


----------



## bertrunner (Jan 9, 2009)

09 Reezen 6.5


----------



## Tom Taker (Dec 25, 2002)

Currently have Q2Xl and a drenalin, but have had featherlight, Legacyand Q2.


----------



## Huntswitchback (Mar 5, 2008)

2008 Conquest 4 
2005 Switchback
:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## duct tape (Mar 2, 2009)

LX

Looking at the Drenalin or Reezen


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*Sounding Off*

2008 DXT, love it....it's my first bow so little comparisons, but I have no complaints.


----------



## HALORULES (Aug 27, 2005)

*Mathews I have owned*

1) feathermax
2) lx
3) switchback
4) drenny
5) 06' switchbackxt (Still have and will not be going anywhere):thumbs_up


----------



## Jgrund07/OH (Feb 11, 2009)

08 dxt


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

2008 Drenalin
2008 C4

and on its way....... 2009 Monster


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

wvbowhunter10 said:


> and on its way....... 2009 monster


+1!


----------



## Treestandwolf (Feb 12, 2009)

05 Switchback LD's ( 2 of them)


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (Jan 11, 2009)

2009 Mathews S2 ..... :RockOn:


----------



## Champeen2001 (Dec 10, 2007)

*2008 DXT, thought you knew*

First bow purchase, rest of the details are in the signature...Excellent Bow


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

2007 Drenalin


----------



## airborne101 (Dec 24, 2007)

09 Mathews Reezen 6.5. Copper John Dead Nutz 2 Supreme Hunter, QAD Ultra Rest. Awesome awesome bow


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

dxt!!!!!


----------



## azure1961p (Dec 13, 2008)

*...*

owned a mathews for a few minutes. Then i hung it up on the rack and bought a hoyt, katera. It literally made the need for a hoyt evident.

Pete


----------



## clemsongrad (Jan 18, 2009)

*Myy mathews*

In signature


----------



## oscare66 (Mar 11, 2009)

:shade::darkbeer:


----------



## Alaska Gary (Oct 9, 2002)

2 Q2XL
Icon


----------



## cctstudio (Mar 7, 2009)

:darkbeer:


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

08 dxt


----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

08 DXT for me too


----------



## ArneJ (Feb 15, 2009)

'06 SBXT :thumbs_up


----------



## ohio34 (Feb 4, 2009)

A pair of c3 s love em:shade:


----------



## modeclan (Mar 15, 2008)

I shoot a SBXT. Both sons just sold their Tributes and now shoot DXT's.


----------



## tmo (Feb 5, 2009)

conquest 4 right here ! first matthews , and it rocks!


----------



## archerycountry5 (May 5, 2008)

Prestige
Ignition


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)

in my signature


----------



## je4bowhuntin (Jan 25, 2009)

2009 reezen 6.5:shade:


----------



## swmthunter (Feb 12, 2009)

i have a good reezen to be a mathews shooter


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Mathews Reezen 7.0
Mathews Drenalin


----------



## CR_Switchback (Apr 5, 2006)

05 switchy

Soon to be the 09 Monster and in the fall the 09 Reezen


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

*my second post in this thread :mg:*

freshly revamped LX (search my threads for some SWEET pictures)!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Switchback XT (just love this bow) Just shoots awesome!!


----------



## Rstewart (Mar 11, 2009)

Reezen 7.0 (#70/28.5) - Black Limbs/Lost Riser
Torqueless Grip (AppleJack) on the way


----------



## switchbackkid69 (Dec 17, 2008)

i have a 06 switchback and a 2008-2009 apex7 love them both wouldent buy any thing different


----------



## Kanman (Nov 3, 2003)

*See My Signature*


----------



## jsasker (May 7, 2003)

I have two mathews in my house--my '02 Legacy(great bow)and i bought a genesis for my kids to shoot until they get bigger and each require their own bow.Never have had a single problem from either bow.:darkbeer::shade:


----------



## Harpo1 (Jun 8, 2007)

07' Switchback XT . . . . love it!


----------



## bwhntr24 (Mar 25, 2008)

Drenalin


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Sounding off*

(3) Apexs, one for indoor, one for field and one for 3-D
(1) LX for hunting


----------



## mass hole (Jun 29, 2008)

drenalin and a rival pro


----------



## Life1978 (Nov 16, 2008)

07 Switchback XT. First bow ever.


----------



## attak (Dec 25, 2008)

I have a drenalin now but i ordered an 80 lb monster, cant wait.


----------



## Ajulson92 (Jan 18, 2009)

09 Reezen 6.5


----------



## kenny joz (Feb 21, 2009)

07 drenalin realtree
reezen 7.0 lost
monster all black (waiting patiently)


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Reezen 6.5*

Brand new Reezen 6.5 Had Drenalin before that. really like this reezen I picked up 10 -15 fps. and dropped 10 pds. in draw weight using the same arrows.:shade:


----------



## hurst1 (Jan 3, 2009)

'06 switchbackxt


----------



## gilbertorange (Feb 10, 2009)

08 S2 and love it.


----------



## bowhuntercody (Mar 21, 2007)

08 SBXT present and accounted for Sir.


----------



## ayres330 (May 2, 2005)

*Only the best!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Me:
'92 Standard
'07 Drenaline
'09 Reezen
'09 Monster on the way!
Wife:
'07 Mustang
Iv shot it all, but I only own the best. Catch them if you can!!:shade:


----------



## buckyboy (Sep 18, 2006)

05 SB YEAH!!!!!!!!!:RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## raygjr (Jan 12, 2009)

*Reezen 6.5*

Brand new Reezen 6.5 black riser and camo limbs. :shade:


----------



## SwitchBackJr. (Feb 20, 2009)

*Aging my XT*

My Switchback XT's serial number is in the 730,000s any idea what year it might be...i bought it used...thanks a lot my fellow mathews shooters


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

Formerly owned a Switchback and Drenalin but sold both because I am a 31" DL so I went to a Drenalin LD once they came out.


----------



## Infinitey (Mar 13, 2009)

09 Hyperlite


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

2009 DXT , best all-around compound bow i've ever shot so far :thumbs_up....


----------



## bow111 (Jun 28, 2008)

z max drenalin ,reezen


----------



## decoyman (Jun 24, 2008)

Switchback XT..


----------



## Hawkdiesel (Oct 19, 2008)

LX Love it, Eat, Sleep and now 3-D!!:shade:


----------



## XTFreak (Sep 1, 2007)

Reezen 6.5 - 60lb @ 27"
Bill


----------



## bowman 62 (Mar 1, 2007)

i have a outback dren and a reezen love all of them


----------



## Bois-le-Duc (Jan 23, 2007)

I Have Two Blackout Blue APEX'S

One for 3-D and Field 47# GT ULP500 285fps switched over to 2314 for NAA,FITA Indoor season

One strickly set up for NFAA Indoor with 2613's (I want to keep one in pristine condition)

I only use BCY materials and AEP stabilisers on my bows (connecticut grown)


----------



## norcalhunter (Apr 22, 2007)

07 Dren 
09 7.0 Reezen on the way


----------



## jsparks (Mar 1, 2008)

:yo:


----------



## S2! (Mar 14, 2009)

05 Switchback
08 DXT
09 S2 - my FAVORITE hunting bow of all time.


----------



## treesnyper (Feb 15, 2009)

PREVIOUS BOWS
feather max, q2, LX, Outback, Switchback, 

Present Bows
Drenalin, Drenalin LD, Switchback XT, Conquest Pro, Reezen 6.5:77::77::77:


----------



## iowa.bowhunter (Jul 12, 2007)

Z-Max
ICON
LX
Switchback
Monster 09 on the way :shade:


----------



## masakari69 (Nov 13, 2007)

LX Here!!:thumbs_up


----------



## mathews29 (Aug 4, 2008)

08 dxt


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

Switchback XT - I got it free for ding a Justin Charles/Mathews Promo for the internet three years ago 26.5/70lbs.....


----------



## crzykrow (May 3, 2008)

have the S2 sweetest bow i own


----------



## erk (Jan 2, 2003)

Conquest 4 blue
prestige black and camo


----------



## Cybertech (Apr 4, 2006)

07 Drenalin


----------



## Ford32 (Feb 13, 2009)

2008 S2

2009 Hyperlite


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

*65% LD and APEX7*

65% Drenalin LD and APEX7


----------



## heavyDARTS (Jan 6, 2009)

LX here


----------



## fulldraw5 (Aug 24, 2008)

DXT
conqest-4


----------



## DXTQAD (Feb 10, 2009)

09 dxt


----------



## jakelott (Dec 14, 2008)

08 DXT
07 SBXT
Sounding off. Git Ya Some MFer !


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

09 Reezen 6.5 
09 Monster. Both bows are Tack drivers. I'm having problems with both of them....





















Busting arrows out to 45 yards with both bows.
Robinhooded two arrows with the Monster this evening..
Mathews really done there homework on the 2009 lineup.
I would suggest you shot one of these bows yourself. A lot of negitive reports going around the internet on Mathews right now.

CATCH UP IF YOU CAN.!!!!!!!!!!!!
:shade::shade:


----------



## tnlandis (Dec 23, 2006)

this tread is why i never pay attention to anyone speaking poorly of Mathews. i imagine they've not had the privilege of shooting or owning one. although i think they put some kind of chemical in the grip, or somewhere, that seeps into your bloodstream and makes you want to buy more of their bows.
or it could just be the way they shoot..either way the Apex 7 and the reezen 6.5 are the bows i'm havin' the most fun with at the moment.


----------



## SwatPup89 (Feb 2, 2009)

Mathew REEZEN 7.0! And I Represent! :shade:


----------



## switchbow (Jan 10, 2007)

*Matthews*

SWBXT Best bow I've ever owned!!!


----------



## red man (Aug 7, 2008)

2008 switchback xt and a blueberry ovation got to represent when you role in to them shoots :shade:


----------



## hawaiian-archer (Feb 18, 2009)

Mathews Apex
Mathews conquest 2
Mathews Drenalin


----------



## outback05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I just sold my outback and got a drenlin. Couldn't be happier with the dren.


----------



## gunjaman (Jan 13, 2008)

96 Ulta Lite (sold)
02 Legacy (sold)
08 Drenalin
09 Mission X3


I have also had a couple of Bears in the stable in the past and 1 Hoyt


Mathews seems to fit me better....but that's just me.


----------



## walt pse (Feb 3, 2007)

*Mathews*

:darkbeer:


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

*DXT*
When It absolutely, positively needs to DIE on the first shot


----------



## DDDArchery (Mar 23, 2009)

'02 Conquest 2 ... in Blueberry. I have been shooting for 28 years now and it by far the best shooting bow I have ever had the pleasure of shooting. I have owned and shot PSE's, Hoyt, Martin, Bear, And My pride and joy Mathews.


----------



## Pheasent Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

*Mathews*

I shoot:

SQ 2
Switchback xt
drenlin
DXT

Love mathews bows


----------



## jfree (Mar 24, 2009)

Mathews dren here


----------



## coaldriller (Feb 21, 2009)

*Mathews*

09 DXT.......A real fine shooter


----------



## RebelDrummer (Oct 29, 2008)

*and another....*

just traded my LX for a SBXT....should be here this week!!!

Dren LD (target and foam)

Reezen (flesh and more flesh!!!:shade


----------



## qdmmi (Feb 28, 2009)

07 Drenelin,09Reezen


----------



## Birdx33 (Feb 28, 2009)

The Rezeen, I shot one.


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*On here already*

But now I have my Reezen 6.5 and I love it!!!


----------



## Trollin7 (Mar 23, 2009)

*08 Sbxt*

08 Switchback XT. Before that I didn't know what I was missin'.


----------



## dmall66 (Dec 29, 2008)

09 Reezen 7.0 A real tack driver.


----------



## BowhuntnHoosier (Aug 28, 2005)

'06 SB XT
'04 Ovation

And hopefully a '09 Monster in my future.


----------



## Legend Killer (Feb 8, 2008)

07 Prestige, personally signed by Matt Mcpherson, amazing bow.


----------



## Bowsage (Apr 29, 2008)

1995 Ultra Light Solo


----------



## the critter (Feb 15, 2008)

Monster in solid black on order!


----------



## deadly (Mar 17, 2006)

Just sold my '04 Outback and got the '09 DXT. Just loved the Outback, had to get the updated version.

One sweet shooter little bow. Best hunting bow ever BUILT!!!


----------



## Zertec (Apr 3, 2005)

Ultra 2 (Kiwi)
CON 4 (Blue)
CON 3 (Rootbeer :darkbeer
Drenain (Camo)
Drenalin LD (black)
Monster (Its a commin)
Outback


----------



## Teucer (Aug 19, 2007)

*Love mine*

Reezen 6.5 very very very impressed so far.


----------



## Big Stubby (Jan 27, 2009)

Had an 05'Switchback, Now I have an 09' DXT. Love them both.


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

07 mathews legacy. and love it.


----------



## Thepeopleshamer (Mar 1, 2009)

**

Mathews Drenalin LD. Just got it and LOVE it. First mathews and never goin back.


----------



## unseen_storm (Mar 17, 2009)

mq 32
ovt blueberry
dxt
genisis with my kids who also have genisis and genisis pro


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Dren LD here !!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Ncturkeycaller (Oct 13, 2008)

Wishbone said:


> Dren LD here !!! :darkbeer:


X2 and love it, its a tack driver!


----------



## bossofduhwoods (Jan 29, 2006)

*reez`s*

Two reezen`s camo+blk. aint no-other single cam can touch it.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Switchback*

Switchback70#
29" draw
284 FPS
Rocket Wolverine
APEX
HHA
Lens kit B 4X
Peep clarifier #2
Gold Tip Pro 5575 27.25"
Vital Bow Gear Vital Kaz Zaway
Loop nock
STS suppressor
Alpine Soft Loc
HS True Talker
Scent loc
Rattling antlers real 76" 5 point--82" 8 point--both right sides only

GETS THE JOB DONE!


----------



## jimlopez (Feb 22, 2009)

SQ2, wife MQ32


----------



## rob dog (Dec 12, 2005)

MONSTER baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atravlr (Jan 19, 2009)

05 Switchback
09 DXT :smile:


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

*Yo!*

Presant!


----------



## Trailrat77 (Feb 14, 2009)

2005 Switchback
Spot Hogg SDP/wrapped
Mathews Down Force
Mathews fixed Arrow Web
Stealth Stab
GT Hunter XT 7595


----------



## goingpro24 (Dec 16, 2007)

08 apex 7
06 apex
05 sb
08dld 
07 dren
08 dxt
09 reezen
only ones im shooting are the apex indoors, a7 3d and dxt hunting well maybe the reezen. rest just hanging bare.


----------



## Harold J (Jan 31, 2008)

02 q2xl


----------



## vichris (Nov 5, 2006)

SQ2 &
Switchback XT


----------



## JBS72 (Mar 2, 2009)

08' DLD and love it!


----------



## Duck or Die (Oct 15, 2008)

Black Max 2 , Gold Tip 55/75 , 315 cono , speed kills:shade:


----------



## hunterculp81 (Apr 10, 2009)

? sq2
'07 drenalin 
'08 dxt
'09 reezen


my little girl shoots a mini genesis 6-12 lbs


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)

Woot Woot!!!



























This one is for sale!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

07 Conquest 4 
09 s2
Love shooting both of them .I have had nothing but good luck with all the Mathews bows I have owned .I have ben shooting Mathews for about 7 years now .:thumbs_up


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*mathews*

its all in my signature:wink: but i want a prestege or an apex 7! and yes im young!


----------



## miamiredneck (Feb 2, 2009)

'09 Prestige in Lizard Green...Love it!!!!


----------



## Swackem (Jan 21, 2009)

08 DXT
03-LEGACY
I love them both


----------



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

Drenalin LD. Didn't think the LX could be topped, but they did.


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

*mathews*

One of a kind blacked out Bone Collector edition "Drenalin". Wife also has a camo version Drenalin and she is lethal with it.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*SwitchBack XT*

I recently got a SB XT and it shoots very nice. I have a lot of other bows that I like too. Being from Wisconsin (home of Mathews) I felt compelled to buy and try one. I'm not disappointed. It will be my main bow this year until it gets below 20 degrees. Then I pulling out my 60# hoyt.


----------



## Craiger (Mar 16, 2009)

Monster! Picked it up 2.5 weeks ago. Shooting a 29.5" CE Maxima 350 with blazers & 100 gr tip @ 65 lbs, 30" draw, I put one through the chronny and showed 319 fps. I've calculated that when I turn up to 70 lbs (still I should be at about 6 grs/lb) I will likely get about 333 fps. I love this thing (after shooting a 1992 Oregon Nitro Express previously)!

Wife just ordered a new DXT (camo riser, black limbs) so we can shoot together


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

Lovin my 08 dxt


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a 06 switchback XT, 08 Drenalin LD, 09 Reezen 7.0 and 09 Conquest 4.


----------



## cody9228 (Jan 13, 2007)

07 drenalin
09 monster


----------



## cwoods (Dec 22, 2008)

Fx2


----------



## GAMEDIC (Dec 21, 2004)

05 switchback


----------



## Granby (Jul 21, 2008)

Drenalin:thumbs_up


----------



## michaelc10 (Aug 6, 2008)

07 sbxt


----------



## GorillaUSMC (Mar 24, 2009)

signature........


----------



## tanneryrat (Feb 18, 2009)

*reezen*

Reezen 6.5


----------



## jdafonte2000 (Sep 3, 2008)

08 dxt 
09 monster


----------



## Crazy_Boxer (Apr 24, 2008)

Reezen 7.0 !!!


----------



## Sterling (Feb 14, 2004)

04 Legacy, Don't change what ain't broke!!!


----------



## 6ptelkman (Mar 28, 2009)

2 - 99 MQ1's
1 - 08 Drenalin( just bought it on AT, hope to get it either tomorrow or wednesday)


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Mathews*

2002 Mathews Legacy.


----------



## crackedup (Mar 17, 2009)

99 - MQ32, Been shooting this bow until this year. Had to make room for my 
09 - Reezen 7.0

I think I'm a every 10 years bow buyer.


----------



## mobil1 (Dec 11, 2008)

LH MQ1,70#s. Still shoots as well as day 1! Still kills deer. Dead is dead!


----------



## pooter (Jul 8, 2008)

*Apex 7*

Yo! A-7


----------



## BlueDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

*Dxt*

DXT here ...


----------



## Buckfevr (Jan 26, 2003)

23 Mathews kills and counting.

Outback and S2.


----------



## -Broadhead- (Nov 26, 2008)

Just got my 07 Switchback XT


----------



## Tom Taker (Dec 25, 2002)

02 Q2XL
03 Legacy
07 Drenalin


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Reezen 6.5


----------



## MALL RATT (Mar 16, 2008)

DXT and has performed well for me.


----------



## droptinedown (Jan 24, 2007)

*My bro's*

Drenalin LD, and the Reezen 7 and of course aiming oil :darkbeer:


----------



## HeyBarn (Apr 23, 2005)

*Hyper*

I shoot a L/H 50Lb HyperLite set at 42Lb @ 28 1/2" draw and am accepting sponsors.


----------



## DXTBIKER (Feb 15, 2009)

Dxt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hmbuttercup (Jan 24, 2009)

conquest3 all ,3 of them!!!


----------



## MATHEWSBOWMAN (Jan 14, 2004)

Q2, Switchback, Reezen 6.5 :thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## hrdwrkncwby76 (Oct 3, 2008)

currently an '04 SQ-2 
but looking for a new DXT when I get back from deployment


----------



## McHouck (Mar 14, 2007)

06 Switchback XT just sold to my firend and 09 Reezen 6.5 will be here this week!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Reezen1 (Jan 26, 2009)

05 Switchback
08 Drenalin
09 Hyperlite
09 Reezen 6.5
Won't shoot anything else!!:jam:


----------



## Hunter865 (Mar 13, 2009)

09 Dren LD


----------



## Thekid#1 (Apr 2, 2009)

conquest 2


----------



## longbeard1 (Apr 12, 2009)

05 Switchback love it


----------



## Aka (Apr 25, 2009)

DXT, Mathews, way to go..............:archer:


----------



## OkieBowguy (Oct 18, 2008)

Reezen 6.5 and LOVE it. Fast, smooth, accurate and surprisingly forgiving for it's BH :shade:


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Swithcback
Switchback LD
Drenalin

im currently shooting 
Drenalin LD
Mission Journey
love 'em all, but the Dren LD, and Switchback LD are my favorites


----------



## rhinoben (Apr 6, 2009)

reezen 6.5, ripcord, armortech HD


----------



## tom v. (Oct 14, 2007)

I shoot switchback, legacy and mq32, love them all..........Tom


----------



## U of M Fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Switchback XT


----------



## thuffman (Apr 16, 2007)

Reezen 7.0
Black Prestige
Black Monster on Order


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

07' Switchback


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Mathews*

2002 Mathews Legacy


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

Me - 05 Switchback 
Son - 06 Switchback XT
Wife - 08 Ignition


----------



## tutone500 (Feb 19, 2009)

Got it in today from vft and finished setting it up.


----------



## tannertt (Jun 15, 2007)

*Mathews Legacy*

Here is me and my bow wont give it up for nothing


----------



## DWGray (Feb 28, 2009)

Reezen 7.0


----------



## 8POINT (Feb 25, 2004)

06 switchback!!


----------



## mathewsDRENa (May 16, 2009)

mathews drenalin


----------



## cwilliamson925 (Jul 20, 2008)

08 dxt


----------



## OkieBowguy (Oct 18, 2008)

Reezen 6.5 and LOVE it


----------



## U of M Fan (Apr 29, 2009)

Switchy XT!!!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Dren Ld with a Stinger


----------



## alfabuck (Dec 12, 2008)

Drenny Ld
Outback
Apex


----------



## DimeTimeTom (Aug 20, 2008)

2 conquest 3's blueberry and cherry


But probably going back to hoyt on my next bow


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

09 DXT awsome how smooth and quite the bow is.


----------



## little dan (Feb 12, 2009)

09 Blacked and Blue Drenalin LD


----------



## Goathead (Jan 30, 2009)

*Mathews*

07 Switchback XT, Awesome bow


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

"Old Skool" 03' Ultra 2


----------



## ddander4 (Mar 3, 2009)

*screamer*

Monster!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArcheryBowx (Mar 2, 2003)

Mathews inc is top shelf !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bissolbone (May 7, 2009)

04 Ovation (12-Ringer)
07 Drenalin (Buck Thumper)


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

*Mathews*

'08 Drenalin.


----------



## natural born k (Dec 30, 2007)

08 drenny. great bow:darkbeer:


----------



## randit (May 18, 2009)

09 reezen 6.5


----------



## OkieBowguy (Oct 18, 2008)

Reezen 6.5 and LOVE it!


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

09 reezen 6.5


----------



## Reezenator (Feb 9, 2009)

Reezen 6.5


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

*Mathews*

I shoot a 2002 Mathews Legacy set @ 70# 29.5 drawlength 384grn. arrow =295fps.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Mathews Reezen 7.0
28 Dl @ 65lbs
shooting 312 fps


----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

09' Reezen 6.5 and love it! It drives 'em! Bought an MQ1 in 99' and haven't been happy with anything but Mathews since. They set the standard IMO.


----------



## SKyNYrDCHiEF (Nov 13, 2008)

2007 Switchy XT !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## redneck0372 (Mar 4, 2008)

08 drenalin


----------



## ja1958 (Jun 6, 2009)

Drenalin, awsome bow!!


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

MQ-1. 
Q-2.
Q-2XL.
Switch Back XT.
Monster 60 lb.
Monster 70 lb. 

I have only two of these bows to date and that would be the Monsters.


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

Reezen 6.5


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

06 XT checking in!


----------



## southern_rebel (Jun 24, 2008)

08 DXT...my first bow


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Drenalin here and I think a Reezen 6.5 might be the next bow I own.


----------



## elkhunter130 (Nov 26, 2005)

04 LX

07 Conquest C4


----------



## 8POINT (Feb 25, 2004)

06 switchback!!!


----------



## Trev D (Feb 27, 2009)

*Monster*

:whoo: Monster


----------



## levi browning (Nov 8, 2008)

Monster 28/60
Drenalin 28/60
drenalin ld 28/60


----------



## markma (May 28, 2009)

2008 Mathews S2....


----------



## bowguy84 (Feb 14, 2007)

monster legacy dren ld


----------



## Nyles (Jul 15, 2009)

Black Max 2 and a MONSTER! Yea, I love it!


----------



## Dick Cress (Aug 3, 2004)

'06 Switchback XT.


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

09 Hyperlight


----------



## duramaxdiesel09 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Mathews Monster here! One SWEET bow... Best I have ever owned!! Never have liked the solocams tho... Mathews did the job with this bow tho!!! *


----------



## LPPLAYER59 (Jan 12, 2009)

*Monsters in OHIO*

NE Ohio, Youngstown area....Two Monsters as seen in sig!


----------



## MALL RATT (Mar 16, 2008)

08 DXT an awsome tree stand bow


----------



## TDK63 (Aug 2, 2008)

Legacy


----------



## starrbow (Jun 30, 2009)

Ultra max
08 DXT 

Dxt is sure sweet!


----------



## Botill (Jul 5, 2009)

Monster XLR8.

First bow I have owned in 8 years. Let me tell you, times have changed and I'm :darkbeer:


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

09' DXT! The sweetest bow I have ever shot.


----------



## cxhunter (Feb 19, 2008)

08 drenalin 
09 mission eliminator


----------



## hmbuttercup (Jan 24, 2009)

is there a finer bow than the conquest 3 ????


----------



## canny (Jan 27, 2009)

09 Drenalin (Black)


----------



## simpkinst (Aug 9, 2009)

"I shoot a 05 Outback and I represent"

Can we add this to the list of things that no one would ever think would appear in this forum?


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

canny said:


> 09 Drenalin (Black)


Sweet, this bow may be my next purchase!!!


----------



## RedWingsRox5 (Jun 10, 2009)

Mathews Monster!


----------



## lefty o (Jul 14, 2004)

Dxt!


----------



## edbug (Jan 12, 2007)

07 Apex 50# @ 28 1/2in
13 year old Conquest Pro 70# 28


----------



## deeravenger2 (Dec 20, 2006)

DXT 
Dren 
Monster


----------



## DBHUNTER (Sep 1, 2005)

'06 SB XT - SWEEEEEET Bow


----------



## glpoe1 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Mine and the Grandkids bows*

09' Mathews S2
09' Mission Menace (grandsons)
Genisis (grandson)
and new to the group
Bowtech Razor Edge (grandson)
Only shooting 3D this summer but hopefully will get the chance to do a little hunting later on.


----------



## beertherty (Aug 8, 2007)

Outback Baby!


----------



## Young1 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Mathews*

09 reezen 7.0 catch us if you can


----------



## john304 (Aug 8, 2009)

one week to go 09 dxt


----------



## 2 blue ducks (Sep 9, 2006)

had an 03 sq-2 once got stolen tho. do i qualify?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

S2
Conquest 3
Rival Pro


----------



## mathews86 (Mar 31, 2009)

ulta 2 
legacy
lx
drenalin
monster xlr8 80lb


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

in my sig, plus grand daughter, mini genisis, daughter inlaw, genisis pro, son , black cherry ovation, soon ordering a reezen,wife, mustang,myself, soon ordering a xlr8 or 2.


----------



## Blazer (Jul 5, 2004)

09 Reezen 6.5


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

09 reezen 6.5


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

09 Drenalin LD


----------



## Limbender (Dec 5, 2007)

06 SBXT I love it


----------



## xcpolaris (Aug 13, 2006)

09 dxt
06 sbxt


----------



## E_Rodrig_SQ2 (Dec 15, 2004)

2005 Switchback


----------



## Kelleborne (Jan 26, 2009)

*Representing the DXT!*



BucksnBass525 said:


> DXT! The sweetest bow I have ever shot.


Ditto...:set1_signs009: 29" DXT shooting 405gr FMJ's @65lbs. Love it! Very nice in the tree stand.


----------



## jbwisconsin (Aug 12, 2005)

Smooth shooting,shock free, accurate and fast! Oh! sorry that describes my Hoyt Alphamax.


----------



## monster69 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Mathews bows*

Drenalin LD for spots and 3D
Monster for hunting

Working on getting a prestige.:beer:


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

blueberry con3
drenalin


----------



## jtatvs (Aug 13, 2009)

*Monster madness*

Just got a Monster and love it!!!!!!!!


----------



## ArkieEliminator (Jul 22, 2009)

*Sounding Off for Mathews*

'09 Mission Eliminator by Mathews, 28" draw 70#.


----------



## raym (Mar 20, 2009)

08 Drenalin


----------



## jtatvs (Aug 13, 2009)

*Monster stableizers. need one*

Any suggestions on a good one? For hunting and 3d


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Drenalin LD would be a good one.




jtatvs said:


> Any suggestions on a good one? For hunting and 3d


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

*mathews*

lx /dxt both super smooth


----------



## GAGE12 (Jun 25, 2008)

09 Drenlin LD
07 Apex 7


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

mathews reezen here


----------



## clschu1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Reezen 7
Drenalin LD
Outback
FX


----------



## 1trackmind (Apr 6, 2008)

05 Outback and 08 DXT


----------



## treehuggin85 (Sep 1, 2009)

*mathews are the best*

2001- FX Best and quietest bow ive ever shot


2006- Switchback and still bustin deer. great bow but wish i still had my FX back.

BUT LOVE MATHEWS BOWS!!!!


----------



## treehuggin85 (Sep 1, 2009)

Mathews Switchback or Switchback XT are hard to beat


----------



## JMalli (Jun 21, 2009)

Reezen - Black riser w/ camo limbs

&

Old School Feather Light


----------



## SpeedPro (Jul 25, 2009)

In my sig.:wink:


----------



## Reezen1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Check out my sig. :jam:


----------



## john304 (Aug 8, 2009)

09 DXT:tongue:


----------



## Scoutnhunt (Jul 7, 2007)

'07 Switchback LD 31" dl 70#
'08 Dren LD 31" dl 70#


----------



## spicman (Dec 1, 2003)

dxt
q2xl
ovation


----------



## Duckster2 (Aug 1, 2006)

09 dxt


----------



## fxwg85 (Feb 16, 2009)

An 03 mathews LX. Great bow.


----------



## dfrank900 (Aug 28, 2009)

08 Drenalin
Feather Max


----------



## Chris/OH (Mar 19, 2008)

See Below


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

dxt / lx


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

09 Reezen 7.0, the sweetest bow Ive ever shot!!!!!


----------



## Hoyt2448XL (Jan 27, 2007)

09 reezen 6.5 Here!!! LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

prestige Q2XL Conquest 4


----------



## DakotaC (Jul 23, 2009)

09 Monster

Sold my 05 Outback and 08 Mission Journey though I'm planning on buying another Journey first chance I can afford one. :wink:

Dakota


----------



## hunter54 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Mathews bows*

Conquest light
Conquest Pro
Conquest 2
Conquest 3
Conquest 4
Black Max
Black Max 2
Switchback
Outback
Switchback XT
Drenalin
Mq1
Sq2
Featherlight
Signiature
Zmax
Feathermax
Apex
Apex 7
Monster
Monster XLR8
I'm sure I've missed some, but the best thing about the Mathews is the People! The company treats their shooters the better than we could have hoped for!


----------



## Life1978 (Nov 16, 2008)

07 Switchback XT


----------



## Puttin em' Down (Aug 8, 2008)

08 DXT, Love it!!!


----------



## rudyd66 (Apr 22, 2005)

Sill shooting the SQ2


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

BuckeyeRed said:


> Prestige
> Switchback XT
> Outback


Additions :wink:

Reezen 7.0 
Apex 7


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

09 monster black on black

09 monster xlr8 black on black


----------



## huntergal111 (Aug 20, 2007)

'08 Gold Prestige 
'08 DXT
Mathews Rocks


----------



## cappy72 (Aug 16, 2009)

*reezen 6.5*

mathews reezen 6.5 28 inch draw 68 lbs 297 fps and i absolutely love it !!!!!


----------



## AGC2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

05
switchback
great all around bow:tongue:


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

'07 Drenalin Camo
'09 Reezen 7.0 Blacked Out
'09 Monster XLR8 Blacked Out 
"06 Apex Orange and Black


----------



## DMAX1518 (Sep 13, 2009)

Reezen 7.0


----------



## shooter74 (Jul 7, 2005)

09 mathews LD


----------



## martinarchery27 (Mar 10, 2005)

*09 season*

Reezen 6.5


----------



## glennben (Aug 6, 2006)

i have a switchbackxt and a drenlinld and waiting for november


----------



## ericjames (Mar 4, 2009)

Reezen 6.5 and regular Monster


----------



## Mika72 (Dec 28, 2008)

Switchback XT:jam:


----------



## Jgrund07/OH (Feb 11, 2009)

Dxt baby!!


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

Hanging on to the ol Switchback


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Just got rid of my hoyt and got a switchback ld


----------



## sball1 (Jan 15, 2009)

*Mathews*

07 Drenalin
09 Monster


----------



## Buz (Dec 16, 2007)

ianative said:


> see signature.


Reezen 7.0

go hawkeyes!!!!!!


----------



## Wappkid (Nov 5, 2005)

*Sold switchback.*

Sorry sold switchback bought an elite.I stopped :darkbeer:


----------



## Death By Arrow (Aug 15, 2009)

04 lx


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

'08 DXT here in NJ.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

SoloCam
Monster
Monster XLR8


----------



## ole' bowhunter (Jan 8, 2007)

*Mathews shooter sounds off!*

My signature says it all!!


----------



## Buckshot454 (Apr 17, 2007)

*06 xt*

Man this bow is Smoooooooth!:beer:


----------



## Big Monster (Sep 17, 2009)

2009 Mathews Monster 72.5 lb. Incredible! Accurate smooth and insanely fast. I was shooting gold tip 5575s and exploded one into pieces so I had to get 7595s. It hits so hard it is blowing the guts out of the back of my yellow jacket target. It's like Ivan Drago, "Whatever it hits, it destroys!"


----------



## luckyme (Aug 2, 2009)

SwitchbackXT, smooth shooter


----------



## skynyrd777 (Dec 23, 2005)

Just got a Dren recently it rocks! :thumbs_up


----------



## BO-HUNTR (Nov 25, 2005)

"05" Outback
G5 Optix LE
TT Shakey Hunter
Sims mod stab
ST Axis
Grim Reapers


----------



## poacherjoe (Sep 15, 2009)

Conquest 2


----------



## 2BMX (Jan 1, 2005)

MQ 32
BlackMax 
Blackmax 2


----------



## 1Reezen (Apr 12, 2009)

09 Reezen 6.5 !!!


----------



## Thekid#1 (Apr 2, 2009)

09 apex for competition
c2 for hunting


----------



## buck51 (Jun 11, 2007)

*bow*

all black drenalin


----------



## alpine (Aug 6, 2006)

09 reezen 7


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

SoloCam
DXT
Reezen
Monster


----------



## wack'n'stack (Aug 9, 2009)

6.5 reezen 28in draw


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*Two Mathews LXs*

I just love the Mathews LX and now own 2 of them. I know it is not a new high speed bow but it fits me to a tee amd I am shooting great groups with it.


----------



## J.Shoot (Dec 31, 2003)

08 Con IV
06 Con III
06 Switch Back
07 Drenalin
03 FX (sportsmans) I use for bow fishing - I have 3 of them!!!!
04 Genesis

J.Shoot


----------



## bowhunter1807 (Feb 17, 2008)

04 LX 
09 blacked out monster both killin machines:darkbeer:


----------



## Harold J (Jan 31, 2008)

*Mathews*

It's in my signature.


----------



## NestuccaRiver (Dec 27, 2008)

Had my phantom go to crap during elk season this year and with funds tight I got a used q-2 from a buddies son. The nicest bow to tune I have ever tuned as I shot my first robin hood ever with a field point in the back of my broadhead arrow broad tuning. I shot a bull with it Sunday evening. I have always wanted a mathews and now know I will never own anything but a mathews.


----------



## DD1700 (Jun 1, 2009)

S2 Wacken'em and Stacken'em in Michigan!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## Southerngrey (Jan 2, 2009)

Shoot an 09 Monster XLR8, first bow I have shot left handed after shooting right handed for 20 years......Awsome


----------



## jackqm (Aug 24, 2009)

09 Reezen 6.5 70lb 29 Inch Draw

Had a 03 Conquest 2.... was not a fan of that bow, didnt think I would own another Mathews after the CQ2, but then I shot the reezen..... :tongue:


----------



## BILLDOGGE (Jun 5, 2009)

Just got my Reezen 7.0: 70lbs, 30.5" draw. Can't wait to see what it can do


----------



## Rhody Hunter (Jul 14, 2008)

05 switchback ready for action


----------



## matjok (Oct 11, 2008)

*sound off*

05 switchback
switchback XT


----------



## mrnick1979 (Nov 6, 2006)

*Reezen*

Just got a new Reezen 6.5


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Drenalin black riser camo limbs
Monster 6" all black
Reezen 6.5 Camo riser black limbs


----------



## SW1WoodDE (Aug 10, 2004)

2009 Reezen 6.5, most accurate bow I have ever owned!


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

6" Monster 28"DL 73lbs, 325 FPS!!!


----------



## laobuck (Jul 2, 2009)

09 Reezen :rock-on:

She gonna be looking for blood next week.


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

2005 Switchback!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

08'' DXT & 07'' Switchback XT>>> Catch Us If You Can!!!


----------



## warchild (May 26, 2009)

09 Reezen 6.5 28/70 new Monster this December for Christmas . Can't wait til the new Monster comes out.My dealer said the new ones were coming out in Nov.Saving up for it right now.


----------



## mccordmark1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Switchback. Ive killed deer, turkey, and elk


----------



## 5ringking (May 25, 2005)

*mathews bows*

*Well I'll jump in hear!!!! Ok lets start:*

'09 Black monster- hunting
'09 Black Drenny LD- 3d
'08 Black and camo Drenny LD- field
'08 Black Apex- indoors 

Yea I think that's it for now..... maybe more later


----------



## Maxfire 52 (Mar 2, 2008)

I still have a Q2xl, LX, Conquest 2, Black Drenalin LD, Black Monster. All great bows!


----------



## BUCKSLAYER07 (Sep 25, 2009)

06 SBXT I love this damn bow


----------



## mathewshunter03 (Nov 11, 2008)

04 mathews legacy, love it!!!


----------



## Dispatcher714 (Oct 23, 2009)

New guy here. Just got a Mission UX2 and I love it. Been out of bowhunting for two years, used to have a Reflex Highlander and it was a decent bow but I gotta say that the Mission blows it away! Love the bow and you cant beat the price!


----------



## DeadlyDrenalin (Oct 18, 2009)

Just bought my 70#/29" Drenalin...love it!:thumbs_up


----------



## avincent (Sep 25, 2009)

legacy


----------



## hawaiian-archer (Feb 18, 2009)

apex
drenalin
conquest 2


----------



## sandborn812 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Mathews*

2010 Mathews Z7
2009 Mathews Monster


Z7 might be the best hunting bow I have ever owned!!


----------



## birddawg (Jul 23, 2009)

Reezen, triumph!


----------



## mznblu (Nov 11, 2009)

Reezen and Switchback


----------



## Trooper8113 (Jan 22, 2010)

07 dxt
07 apex 7
02 Q2xl

representing!!!


----------



## Outback7028 (Jan 13, 2010)

Check the signature, thats how I roll.:shade:


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

05 outback for me


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

2010 Z7 for me and hopefully a 2010 Monster 7 this summer


----------



## CSmith_DXT (Jun 10, 2009)

08 DXT for everything!!!


----------



## hotshaft (Dec 27, 2009)

Monster 7
Z7:smile:


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

2009 Monster 6 and boy is it fast!!!!


----------



## bubbles (Jan 30, 2010)

Reezen 7.0 Great bow:shade:


----------



## biggshooter6292 (Feb 28, 2008)

Please look down


----------



## tomcat66 (Sep 7, 2006)

2010 Monster 7


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

2009 Mathews Monster 6.........one insanely fast, dead silent, slaying machine of foam and flesh :thumb:


----------



## jt6br (Apr 26, 2009)

*2008 Dxt*

2008 Drenalin


----------



## bowman 62 (Mar 1, 2007)

reezen 6.5 reezen 7.o drenlinen out back lovr them all great bows


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

03 sq2


----------



## dixiedude123 (Jan 10, 2010)

S2 camo riser with black limbs, shoots GREAT!!!!!!!!


----------



## kennedy244 (Jan 26, 2010)

06 sbxt


----------



## KY-Z7 (Dec 21, 2009)

LX in 1997.
SBXT in 2006 (I think).
Z7 in 2010.


----------



## Hunt'n'photos (Nov 13, 2009)

KY-Z7 said:


> LX in 1997.
> SBXT in 2006 (I think).
> Z7 in 2010.


Hmmmm, LX wasnt made until 2003. Anyway

First one was an Ultra light back in 1996, then a LX in 2003 and now a Z7 in 2010. Still have the LX and just sold the Ultra light last year.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

Drenalin 2007
Monster XLR8 2009


----------



## Ryanman3d (Feb 2, 2009)

09 REEZEN black & cammo 25.5/70. 10 z7 all black 25.5/70. love them both nutten but the best:shade:


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Reezen


----------



## WheelinArcher (Feb 5, 2008)

Still have my...
Legacy
MQ32

I may buy an M7 this year. No matter what bow I'm shooting, I still love my Mathews.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

09 monster!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

05 switchback XT
09 Reezen 6.5:darkbeer:


----------



## bigdawg1 (Sep 26, 2009)

*Reply*

Mathews Monster w/ the mods from a Monster7 switched them out boy what difference.


----------



## BOW4UM (Jan 25, 2009)

Shooting hair with my black/camo limb Reezen and shooting yellow & white dots with my all black Dren LD!!!

"GO MATHEWS""


----------



## FlyingArcher (Feb 2, 2007)

05 Switchback, 2x 05 Apex - just bought a Oh10 Alphaburner.....


----------



## MATHEWSBOWMAN (Jan 14, 2004)

My first Mathews was a Q2, then i bought a Switchback and now i'm a proud owner of a Reezen. I still own the Q2 and the Switchback, two great bows !! :darkbeer:


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

06 blackmax2 2010 monster 7 coming soon:darkbeer:


----------



## skipster (Oct 10, 2007)

08 DXT that I just sold and a 2010 Z7 on its way..:shade:


----------



## bamahntr (Nov 18, 2008)

*One More*

06 SBXT Reporting for duty!!


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Rival Pro
Dren
Z7
Triumph on its way
next time someone bashes look at this post and see how many of us are right


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)

Present
Z7 soon to have a Monster 7 and XLR8

I am also debating getting a Conquest Triumph


----------



## mathews4lifeZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Z7 on order all black can't wait 6 weeks but i will for the Z7.


----------



## jhumpjr (Jan 27, 2010)

I got the new Z7


----------



## shouldbehunting (Feb 1, 2010)

just got my z7 - my 1st mathews & I like everything about it.:smile:


----------



## turbopower18 (Sep 23, 2009)

Reezen and Q2XL.......


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

picked up my orsange smoke m-7 yesterday .omg best bow iv ever shot , im totally blown away .now i need a cudtom posten to match.


----------



## fraz23 (Aug 7, 2009)

SQ2
DXT
Monster 6
Z7 
Conquest triumph
M7 coming soon


----------



## Papa John 1 (Jan 28, 2010)

'05 Switchback my baby :thumbs_up


----------



## vikingjrc (Feb 12, 2010)

Love my LX.

Just bought my boy a new Ignition.
I am thinking about getting my self a Z7.


----------



## VAZ7HUNTER (Feb 15, 2010)

2010 z7


----------



## breslau05 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just got my first bow... a Mathews Hyperlite! Bought it on ArcheryTalk and got a great deal! I can't wait to shoot this thing. Hopefully I'll see that same big bull I saw last fall, only this time I will have the right tag!!


----------



## wgara99 (Jan 23, 2010)

97 Featherlight
09 Monster 6 :thumbs_up


----------



## magnumbowhunter (Oct 19, 2009)

*sound off*

Drenalin LH at 28 inches 60 lbs 
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

mathews apex 7 for everything target and hunting 

black riser and camo limbs

it also has lime green harmonic dampeners.


----------



## dracer173 (Jan 26, 2009)

2010 Monster 6 great bow:darkbeer:


----------



## specktrout202 (Dec 20, 2009)

I have an 
SQ2
Classic (hardly ever been shot)
Drenalin LD


----------



## MPerkins (Jul 8, 2009)

*update*

I need to update my signature. I now own a reezen 6.5 and a hyperlite. Both have custom strings and man, are they shooters. I will post pics soon.:darkbeer:


----------



## LPPLAYER59 (Jan 12, 2009)

Got another Mathews shooter now, Haver to update my sig also....

Ordered a Mathews Passion for her yesterday....Blacked out....

Ohio Mathews Shooters!


----------



## hogman66 (Dec 23, 2009)

Reciently got my first mathews after 27 years in archery Reezen 6.5 WOW!!! Love this bow the quality of workmanship is outstanding


----------



## bwhntnfool (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a 2005 sbxt,2010 Z7 the wife has a 2007 drenaline, 2010 passion, my oldest son has a drenaline, and c4 and last but not least my youngest son has a DXT.


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

'07 Switchbak- I made up new string/cable(452x) Spot Hogg Real Deal, Death Grip,Bling Sling, soon to have a Mathews Downforce rest, Bow anchor sight, Mathews Harmonic stabilizer and topped off with a Bohning Lynx quiver. Here are some pics-


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

I fogot to mention she is equipped with a P.O.S. string stopper also.


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

holla


----------



## dmcrash (Nov 20, 2008)

z7
reezen
apex 7


----------



## MuzzyHunter09 (Dec 6, 2009)

z7 forever baby


----------



## 9pointnorm (Mar 5, 2010)

2010 all black monster 7. best bow ever. fast as all hell!!! this was me when i shot through the crono


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*Mathews*

Black Drenalin LD,
Before hunting season either monter 7 or xlr8 in 80lbs!!!!!!!


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Triumph, just got my stuff put on it tonight


----------



## Outback7028 (Jan 13, 2010)

Check the sig, thats how I roll. :thumbs_up


----------



## jetnire (Oct 6, 2006)

SQ2, switchback xt, drenalin, pick up my Z7 in the a.m.!!!


----------



## Aim_Small (Mar 5, 2010)

Monster 6 for hunting


----------



## dpops211 (Jan 15, 2009)

LOVE THIS BOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jr. G Nockman (Mar 1, 2010)

I enthusiastically give you all the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqLgyvX7duw&NR=1 awards


----------



## Wooldridge xp (Nov 13, 2009)

09 Drenalin LD. Very nice shooting bow:thumbs_up


----------



## GorillaUSMC (Mar 24, 2009)

Reezen 6.5

Hopefully a Monster eventually...


----------



## dracer173 (Jan 26, 2009)

monster 6 great bow


----------



## twinarrow (Nov 18, 2007)

Matthews DXT and hopefully soon the XLR8


----------



## tw10136 (Jan 24, 2010)

+1 '06 SBXT. i love it!


----------



## sawdustbow (Feb 6, 2010)

MQ1
09 REEZEN= SMOKING
:shade::shade::shade:


----------



## bigbehr (Aug 17, 2009)

Just upgraded from a legacy to a Z7. I will always shoot mathews, Unless someone else makes a bow I like better. in about 10 years of shooting I haven't found one.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

'08 DXT
'09 Mission Eliminator
'10 Z7


----------



## 3 Blade Rage (Mar 17, 2010)

08 Dren
09 Apex
:wink:


----------



## freddyd (Jan 26, 2009)

ok, I'll bite....


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

mathews z7 here, awesome bow cant wait to zip a magnus threw a deer and into the dirt ...this bows a tack driver


----------



## NCSU archery (Oct 3, 2006)

Monster xlr8


----------



## team-schmidt (Mar 22, 2010)

*Army*

The past 10 months I've been in Iraq, Mathews is the choice amungst most of the archers here!


----------



## seanboyderf (Mar 23, 2010)

05 LX - Love it!!!


----------



## Harold J (Jan 31, 2008)

*Mathews*

I shoot a 09 Mathews Monster and a 2010 Z7.


----------



## jimmy bug (Feb 9, 2010)

Jr. G Nockman said:


> I enthusiastically give you all the http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqLgyvX7duw&NR=1 awards


Get a life knockman, every post you come up with some dumb youtube video that is worthless. Everyone knows you bleed hoyt but when your ready to shoot a bow that will shoot over 270 fps then step over to the dark side. A turtle could jump a hoyt string any day


----------



## The Deer Slayer (Dec 19, 2009)

sounding off


----------



## laserlou1 (Mar 13, 2010)

z7 best bow i've ever shot


----------



## gold3499 (Mar 28, 2009)

*2010 Conquest Triumph*

2010 Conquest Triumph - like it so far but still waiting on different cam.


----------



## jeremyandashley (Apr 13, 2009)

*mathews z7 tricked*

heres my tricked z7 i also have a 2010 hyperlyte and a orange smoke monster that should be here monday


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

just shot a 293 out of 300 with my z7 open-C class...very happy


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Camo limbs, black riser Triumph.


----------



## elkmagnet (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm loving my new Z7!


----------



## mikecl (Jan 11, 2010)

09' Reezen 6.5 LOVE IT!:hello2::booty::rockband::set1_applaud::drummer::jazzmatazzes::wav::wav::wav::cheers:


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

I shoot a Z7 and my wife a passion.

Great bows.


----------



## spotthogg (Sep 28, 2009)

LD
Lx
F.Max


----------



## wapiti16b (Jun 23, 2009)

*Mathews Sound Off*

:darkbeer:
Original 1992 Solo Cam
3-D Vapor 
Signature
Reezen 7
They just keep getting better !:wink:


----------



## m2racing (Feb 12, 2010)

:wink:07 drenalin 70# 28.5 dl all camo loves it!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## pudge425 (Jan 27, 2010)

DXT...:thumbs_up


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

NCSU archery said:


> Monster xlr8


Man I want one so bad . Those all black Mathews look cool . Have you shot the omen NCSU? If so how do you compare the two , honestly . I have shot the omen but can't find a XLR8 anywhere to shoot. Any info would be much appreciated.....................


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

:darkbeer:


----------



## sixpack1 (Feb 12, 2010)

'05 Switchback, Mathews all time best bow!!! Until the Z7???(yet to be determined)...


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

holla


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 19, 2004)

switchbow said:


> Matthews 2006 SWBXT. Fantastic bow!!:wink:


another XT for the win


----------



## hossa1881 (Apr 1, 2010)

*sounding off*

Shooting a 09 Monster XLR8
Downforce rest
True Glow 5 pin
G5 peep
Easton Axis 340
Spider Silencers
D loop

ONE HELLOVA BOW!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbren1313 (Mar 12, 2010)

08 dxt


----------



## bowhunter1992 (Jan 18, 2010)

Dxt


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

08 dxt


----------



## earthgirl1964 (May 21, 2008)

Mathews Passion in AP camo .


----------



## dracer173 (Jan 26, 2009)

monster 6


----------



## doeman (Oct 14, 2009)

2010 z7


----------



## Craiger (Mar 16, 2009)

*Monster, Passion, Z7, Switchback*

Our 2010 Summer League Team:

Me: Monster 6
Fiance: Passion 
Brother #1: Switchback
Brother #2: Z7

Thanks to A1 Archery in Hudson, WI for setting us up!!


----------



## buckeye 12 ring (Oct 26, 2009)

09 Reezen 6.5
10 Z7


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

In my signature


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

In the sig...:darkbeer:


----------



## jakejohnson (Oct 6, 2009)

All black Z7.


----------



## bob limpert (Jan 13, 2004)

05 Switchback
09 Z7


----------



## jus'bowhunt'n (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounding Off

MQ1
Q2XL
LX
Switchback
SwitchbackXT
DXT
Z7 is on order....that's just standard for us lefty's:darkbeer:

I may have missed one geez can't remember...the first three are no longer in my arsenal...


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

*I one*

Mathews LX, super hunting bow, I have two of them.


----------



## hagar852 (Apr 1, 2010)

I just got a new used 2009 Apex. Can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## gindog1 (Feb 9, 2010)

Mattews is about all I use


----------



## Bulian82 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## smhunt1 (Mar 27, 2010)

*mathews*

2010 Mathews Passion... Amazing bow Love it!!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

bump......:darkbeer:


----------



## crow_sniper (Aug 14, 2004)

Z7


----------



## BOWSLAYER (Jul 20, 2004)

MONSTER 6!!!
MATHEWS haters:bartstush:


----------



## CareyHamil (Oct 4, 2005)

2010 z7 27.5" 70#


----------



## Walker40 (Feb 25, 2007)

Monster 6


----------



## Aim_Small (Mar 5, 2010)

Monster 6.7


----------



## vic1 (Sep 16, 2007)

09 DXT.
2 Z7's


----------



## garyltbh (Mar 14, 2010)

*DXT and love everything about it*

the best bow ive ever shot


----------



## scdh (Sep 14, 2009)

Z7 love it!


----------



## kennedy244 (Jan 26, 2010)

06 sbxt 
09 reezen 7.0


----------



## stickem1 (Jan 17, 2010)

*mathews*

drenlin LD 31/70
spott hogg
g5 expert II
alpine soft loc
and 595 gr. xx78 fence posts


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

Here we go. Yes, yes you and Hoyt have like 80% of the market we know already!:jksign:


----------



## magnumbowhunter (Oct 19, 2009)

Drenalin and Reezen 6.5


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I've never so much as pulled back a Mathews, but I bought a C-4. It should be here about Wednesday. We'll see if I'm sounding off or crying...


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

In the sig.



What the :yell: does it take to be a member of the Mathews forums? I registered and I got a email the same day that said this...

"Your account is currently inactive, the administrator of the board will need to activate it before you can log in. You will receive another email when this has occurred."

Almost a month ago...


----------



## Ga LD (Aug 22, 2006)

06 Switchback LD
06 Switchback


----------



## Rodfog (Aug 11, 2009)

Just bought 09 Reezen 6.5 on AT classifieds, love it will be selling Iceman and looking for older dxt or switchback.


----------



## WayupNorth (Mar 7, 2007)

Monster 7 camo


----------



## nyarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

me - monster 6, apex 7
wife - passion 
daughter - genesis

just one big happy mathews family

2 out of 3 of my best friends shoot mathews
one shoots a bowtech (black sheep)


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

2007 Mathews Switchback, 25" draw length, 62# draw weight, saving up for a Z7!


----------



## cmak (Apr 13, 2010)

Just upgraded from a PSE stingray this past weekend to a 2010 Monster 7.0! This thing is ridiculous! I thought it was just normal to have inconsistent shots every once in a while, but this thing is a tack driver! Sighting it in at the range I was able to shoot groups of 4 within an inch, and had some where every arrow touched! I was impressed considering this is only my second year of shooting! Took it home and consistently hit a pop can and waterbottle from 40 yards. The only thing bad is I already lost an arrow since my friend bet me I couldn't take a blackbird out of tree from around 20 yards. The look on his face when the feathers went flying was worth it though! Props to mathews for making such a great bow!


----------



## jalt22 (Mar 16, 2010)

05 switchback


----------



## 4406v (Mar 5, 2010)

2010 Z7 the reason I switched from a recurve quiet,smooth,very accurate


----------



## minndroptine (Jan 11, 2008)

hidden danger said:


> If you shoot a Mathews and would like to represent then this is the spot.State the model of the Mathews bow or bows you shoot. Myself I shoot a 05 Outback and I represent.


I Have a 2007 Drenalin @ 70lbs doing 280fps with 426gn arrow CJ dead nuts 2 6 pin .019 sight Vaportrail streings and cables Rip cord rest Victory V-force arrows wrapped with Onstringer wraps and Blazer vanes and Doinker stab A bomb on the end for hunting and V-force HV's in case I need it to back up the 3d rig. 

Which is a 2007 Apex 7 @ 80lbs and blistering them to the target @ 302fps with a 401gn Victory VX-22 V5's wrapped with Onestringer wraps, with 75KE targets are a rocking. With a new CJ dead nuts 3 Mark III 5 pin micro and dove tail upgrade(not pictured) It has the Sure-loc on it. A Limb Driver rest and Vaportrail strings and cables, A 12" Posten Stab. And letting all arrows fly bythe touch of the hair triggered TRU Ball short and sweet.


----------



## DNR102 (Apr 6, 2010)

SQ-2 and Z7 !


----------



## darrells (Feb 6, 2010)

1995 mathews ultra light,2009 mathews dxt,2010 mathews monster 7.0...


----------



## fishstu (Dec 11, 2008)

2005 Switchback


----------



## amb1 (Apr 17, 2010)

*Mathews*

- 02' Legacy
- 05' Outback
- 10' Z7
All sweet


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Blackberry Ovation for 3-D and LX for Hunting!!


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

08" DXT 07" Switchback XT


----------



## icarchers (May 16, 2009)

Reezen I love it!


----------



## arrowslinger23 (Jan 20, 2010)

In my sig.


----------



## Ronintomcat (Nov 19, 2008)

09 Mathews Monster 6


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Soon to be 2010 Monster 7.0 :thumbs_up :becky:


----------



## kbasshunter (Mar 18, 2009)

07 mathews Drenalin. I love it every time I shoot it.


----------



## rivera68 (Mar 26, 2005)

*05' Switchback.* *THE BEST THERE IS!!*


----------



## nowlan (Aug 21, 2009)

In my sig. It was love at first sight.


----------



## mathews4lifeZ7 (Feb 21, 2010)

Z7 blacked out love it!


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

*Drenalin*

I shoot an 08 Drenalin bow decked out with blue dampeners, sword lighted sight, bowjax, octane stabilizer, and a bone collector string and cable set.


----------



## bubbarast (Mar 17, 2010)

*mathews*

mathews switchback xt
28" draw 70lb
easton flatline 340's
tru-glo range finder sight
mathews down force
the best bow that's ever been made.


----------



## axisbuck24 (Jan 20, 2009)

Mathews Passion (camo) 49lbs 25"draw
Sureloc Leathal weapon sight
Victory Vforce arrows
Atom Broadhead
QAD arrow rest

I love my new Passion and I have already gotten a harvest with her as well.


----------



## Acillaton (Dec 26, 2008)

09 Reezen 7.0 :angel:


----------



## kodyrm (Feb 19, 2010)

*yea its a mathews*

09 reezen 6.5 love it


----------



## aabowhunter (Mar 15, 2010)

07 Drenalin - camo
02 Icon - black cherry


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

BAArcher said:


> 10 yead old Conquest Pro....Still kickin azz!




same here. 10 year old conquest pro lite

and now a c-4....just keep coming back to the max cams


----------



## valleycreek (Jan 16, 2008)

Z7 coming soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dparsons (Jan 22, 2005)

*mathews*

Z7 nice


----------



## Outlaw6 (May 2, 2010)

'10 Z7 in Lost Camo
'01 FX in Realtree Camo


----------



## rednecbowhunter (Jan 7, 2010)

2010 Mathews Z7( my favorite Mathews yet)
Mathews Conquest 3(bought off of the classifieds here and is on its way)
2010 Mathews Passion(wifes)
2009 Mathews Prestige(wifes but is up for sale if interested)


----------



## nailzcb (Mar 9, 2009)

Monster 7 #60/28


----------



## gjarcher (Oct 26, 2006)

Limey said:


> 07 Apex 7 (Black out Blue)
> 98 Conquest Light (Treebark Camo)
> 
> But I do have 3 Martins, 2 Bowtechs, 1 Hoyt & 1 Proline bow also:wink:


I'm with Limey ... what's with this only owning one brand?

Monster
Prestige
Drenalin


Two Brownings
Two Hoyts


----------



## seespotrun (Mar 16, 2010)

Z7 .......Greatest bow ever made by Mathews!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## deergoneit (Apr 2, 2010)

*mathews*

I shoot an '07 Black Ice,
But just picked up a used '06 sb xt..................
ohh boy ohh boy ohh boy ohh boy..... I just can't sleep!!!!!


----------



## THwAckZ7 (Apr 6, 2010)

Returning Mathews shooter used to shoot an LX went to hoyt and shot the Trykon and then the Alphamax but I guess I am back with the Z7 and lovin it guess you could say I'm happy to be back:darkbeer:


----------



## bamad (Apr 7, 2007)

06 SBXT:smile:


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

Apex 7
CQ 4
3xPrestiges
2xTriumphs
Monster

I have trouble deciding which to shoot each day!


----------



## mathews_q2xl (Jul 6, 2009)

02 Q2XL. Found it in the woods 4 years ago. Replaced the string and is the best bow i've ever shot.......so far!!


----------



## blackz7 (May 8, 2010)

2010 All Black Z7


----------



## mike 1980 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Were a Mathews family*

Me-Q2
Me-Z7
wife- passion, pink
kid-mathews mission
:dancing::dancing::dancing::dancing:


----------



## icarchers (May 16, 2009)

Reezen


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Mathews Ovation for 3-D and Mathews LX for Bowhunting!! 2 of their best!!


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

mathews monster black


----------



## Checco62 (May 2, 2010)

06 & 07 sbxt


----------



## chuck8100 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Mathews Bows*

Reezen 6.5
Apex 7


----------



## threedhunter (Apr 9, 2006)

me, o3 legacy, o6 ovation, 08 xt, in order, backup, spots, 3-d hunt,
son, o5 ovation, everything,
wife, 08 mustang,spots, 3-d,
daughter in law, pro genesis, just starting,
grand daughter, mini genesis, just starting,
sold , mq-1


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

2010 Black out with green and black strings, and green string stop, green dampeners Monster 7


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

nailzcb said:


> Monster 7 #60/28


One of the best looking bows that I have ever seen....................HD


----------



## bucksandtide (Dec 2, 2009)

2010 z7


----------



## Mathewsman222 (May 20, 2010)

08 ignition
and many medals with it!


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

*Here I am!*

All black Z7, and soon an all black Eliminator 2! Since going to Mathews, I have no real desire to shoot anything else. :hail:


----------



## rigginuts (Dec 27, 2008)

Been shooting a SB since 1996. About 2 months ago I bought a M6 from another member here. I'm not looking back. This is definitely not a bow ever one, but if you call pull it it's bad azz.


----------



## DGriff505 (Mar 19, 2009)

......... Switchback ..........


----------



## wapiti16b (Jun 23, 2009)

*sound off*

:darkbeer:
Reezen 7 and and old school Signature here !
Spot Hogg sights and Trapdoor enertia rests,
Timberline No-Peeps on both bows .
I've been shooting Mathews since they began. I've also owned an original Solo Cam and a 3-D Vapor . I wish I'd never sold the Vapor , it was short fast and accurate .:thumbs_up


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

08 Switchback XT. Love it.


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

All Black Z7....09' DXT....07' SBXT all great shooters!!!


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

2010 Z7 & 07 Switchback


----------



## Drenalin70 (Apr 17, 2008)

My Z7 and my two boys bows 6yr olds Mission Menace and 5yr olds Martin Tiger. When the youngest gets stronger he will get a menace also.


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

2010 z7
2009 Conquest 4

:star:


----------



## THwaCKReezen6.5 (May 18, 2010)

:rockband:olarbear:


----------



## simar (Jun 24, 2009)

2010 monster 7


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

2010 M7 :thumbs_up


----------



## Fran (Jul 22, 2006)

07 Drenalin, 2010 Z7


----------



## dublelung1 (Sep 16, 2007)

07 Switchback = RESPECT! :darkbeer:


----------



## Ronintomcat (Nov 19, 2008)

Mathews Monster 6...............


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

2010 z7!


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

AReric said:


> All black Z7, and soon an all black Eliminator 2! Since going to Mathews, I have no real desire to shoot anything else. :hail:


Just shot a robin hood with that Z7! I think I may be buying arrows more often now if I don't start shooting a different spot with each one! Love this bow! :shade:


----------



## TBear2006 (Feb 16, 2010)

2008 DXT! Best bow I have ever owned!:shade


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

i have a c4 on order and cant wait to get it.


----------



## living1512 (Dec 12, 2005)

07 drenalin, 09 reezen 6.5 and '10 z7


----------



## dparsons (Jan 22, 2005)

*mathews*

A monster 7 and a Z7.


----------



## BIGGAME1996 (Jul 20, 2010)

09 monster


----------



## vic1 (Sep 16, 2007)

2 Z7's
09 DXT


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

*Fanman*

Love thier products.

2-MQ1
DLD Target Blueberry
Z7 Hunting rig
:darkbeer:


----------



## mr.nock (May 26, 2010)

08 ovation my hunting bow


----------



## backstraper (Jun 12, 2010)

reezen 7


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

09 Hyperlite here, but I'm no fanboy. I shoot whatever shoots good in my hand and I think I'm leaning towards a Hoyt for my next bow, which will be for target spots. I will keep the Hyperlite for Hunting!!


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

09 Monster


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

2010 z7
2009 c4
2008 dxt


----------



## huntlife407 (Jul 2, 2010)

2010 monster 7
2007 drenalin


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

MONSTER 7 and lov'in it!


----------



## joe goble (Jun 11, 2010)

new z7 nice shooting bow I am just getting back it to archery


----------



## groundpounder1 (Jun 28, 2010)

2010 z7


----------



## mark15857 (Mar 11, 2009)

M7 for 3D
Dren LD set up for fishing right now
Rival Pro soon to be for indoor spots


----------



## Ryanjack (Jul 20, 2010)

Reezen and soon to be C4


----------



## copperman (Jul 22, 2008)

04 LX
07 Drenalin


----------



## LoneHillArcher (Apr 2, 2010)

Switchback XT
DXT
Reezen 6.5
Z7
Monster 7.0


----------



## Skoalman (Jul 14, 2010)

Z7 and I'm representin'


----------



## Goathead (Jan 30, 2009)

'07 Switchback XT
'08 Drenalin


----------



## storyteller_usa (Mar 22, 2003)

*Z-7*

Z-7 bows a AWESOME..
I would suggest visiting your Mathews dealer and shoot one..


----------



## mattjroth (Jul 13, 2010)

Mathews hyperlite i love it. It's quiet light and smooth


----------



## ALP1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Switchback XT


----------



## Jaxflyfish (Mar 8, 2009)

08 Drenalin


----------



## v3n0m (Jul 23, 2010)

05 Mathews LX


----------



## gafirefighter20 (Aug 8, 2009)

Monster 6


----------



## Moose1712 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Mathews Bows I shoot*

Z 7
Apex 7
Z Max


----------



## lucky buck (Apr 12, 2008)

MQ-1 in Treebark II Camo. A bona-fide deer killer if I ever held one.


----------



## mathews kid (Jun 22, 2008)

see signature


----------



## Ryanman3d (Feb 2, 2009)

Reezen 6.5 black + cammo & z7 black


----------



## Archerchief102 (Aug 4, 2008)

Z7 all the way


----------



## larryeliz (Jun 7, 2010)

*Mathews Shooter*

Z7
feels just like driving a fast sports car!


----------



## RedneckJ (Dec 24, 2009)

*checking in!!!!*

I have had an MQ32, LX, switchy, Drenalin.
Have an 07 SBXT now.


----------



## midwestmaniac (May 1, 2009)

Monster 7.0 Baby!


----------



## DIRTY_MONTANA (Aug 13, 2009)

2010 Z7 ! whoop whoop!


----------



## work2play (Aug 31, 2008)

*South Ga!*

10 Monster 7-black-312fps
10 Z7-black-302fps
08 DXT-traded-lost camo-290fps
06 SBXT-realtree-285fps
05 LX-realtree-265fps
:darkbeer:


----------



## 2 blue ducks (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm BACK!!!!!! Pick up my Z7 early next week:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Buz (Dec 16, 2007)

I shoot the "tack driver" also known as the Reezen 7!!!!


----------



## turkeyhunter29 (Dec 21, 2009)

08 s2


----------



## buckmanwg (May 29, 2010)

Icon and soon to be an owner of a Z7, too!!!!


----------



## stevenS2 (Jul 8, 2010)

S 2


----------



## ascott (Jul 23, 2010)

*standard*

Have mathews standard serial# 106 smooth draw and accurate


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

*umm hmm...*

Z7 Z7 Z7.. love it.. cant wait to drop some venison with it in a few months


----------



## Xmaster (Jan 9, 2005)

'09 Monster


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

AReric said:


> All black Z7, and soon an all black Eliminator 2! Since going to Mathews, I have no real desire to shoot anything else. :hail:


Scratch that Eliminator 2, I picked up a used, in very good condition, Mathews Icon. Just needed a new string/cable set! :set1_CHAPLIN3:


----------



## FLGobstopper (Dec 28, 2004)

2010 Z7 Lost camo
2003 Legacy Black riser Realtree XtraBrown Limbs


----------



## rectordonald (Jul 20, 2010)

o6 swb ld


----------



## nt7332 (Jul 31, 2009)

me Reezen 7
wife passion.


----------



## dbotcher (Jul 30, 2010)

09 monster


----------



## buffinator (Jul 27, 2010)

Still reppin the Switchback XT for 4 years and counting. The Hoyt shooters in my family keep upgrading bows and haven't outshot me yet :darkbeer:

Of course, it's a different story with shooters outside my family.....


----------



## Jbird22 (Dec 8, 2006)

Two '06 Switchback XT's...one camo and the other one blacked out.


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

z7!!!


----------



## gatt40 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Mathews sound-off*

DXT & Reezen 6.5 Love em both.


----------



## radoutdoors (Aug 12, 2010)

Drenalin


----------



## GKC (Jul 28, 2010)

mission maniac and new Z7 love the z7 really like the maniac


----------



## Diamond113 (Jul 19, 2008)

08 switchback xt,& love it.


----------



## backstraper (Jun 12, 2010)

look down


----------



## E. Johnson (Jan 17, 2009)

*Z7*

Middle Tennessee
Z7 - 28.5" draw - 62#
HHA sight
Anchor Sight
Easton Axis 340
Slick Trick - standards & Grizz


----------



## thatsmegd (Jan 21, 2010)

*z7 my first new compound*

just started in archery. shot many great bows had to go with the z7 it will be my hunting companion for many years


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Q2*

Is there any other brand...? lol


----------



## bowtodd (Jan 12, 2010)

08-dxt camo
10- z7 camo 
10- monster7 black
and at this point i will not give up any one of them


----------



## RNT (Feb 28, 2007)

HUNTING: Z7
SPOTS: RIVAL PRO

however

3D: ELITE GT500 (so far)


----------



## MikeM300 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Mathews shooter*

I keep going back to my Switchback 70# 30in. I have shot/owner others but keep going back to the Swtchback.


----------



## shooter918 (Jun 16, 2010)

2010 Monster 6.7
80"
30"
Crackerized
346fps


----------



## Darius (Jun 12, 2009)

Monster 6 for me


----------



## Dsmall (Aug 1, 2010)

Z-7


----------



## g_c_c_23 (Jul 19, 2008)

M6 for me also but only till monday then its a 6.7


----------



## NJBowman (Oct 15, 2002)

I have a Monster 6 in all black with orange and black strings and orange dampeners.

XLR8 in camo that is the sweetest speed bow I have ever owned. The deer have no idea the trouble they are in come Sept 11th:wink:


----------



## Ray1dog (Jul 2, 2010)

2010 mathews z7


----------



## whitetailfreak7 (Jul 6, 2009)

'09 monster 6
'10 Z7


----------



## zSar (Jul 30, 2010)

Mathews Reezen 7.0
28 DL @ 60 lbs


----------



## dont look up (Aug 11, 2010)

06 SBXT
10 Monster 7


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## jimbow56 (Feb 24, 2008)

Z7 Mag & Conquest 3


----------



## ryan1127 (Feb 22, 2011)

drenalin--very smooth bow


----------



## Country-Vines (Apr 10, 2011)

SOUNDING OFF, Mathews Z7


----------



## busdriver51 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounding off


----------



## rpmauto (Nov 14, 2006)

Just got my z7 extream yesterday.
06 Switchback XT


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Z7 Magnum....


----------



## Hep (Jan 26, 2006)

switchback XT
Z7 Extreme
:darkbeer:


----------



## tylo_g5 (Mar 23, 2011)

08 drenalin/09 m7


----------



## NYhunter24 (Aug 27, 2010)

Dxt!!


----------



## Fullback (Dec 11, 2008)

I want a new bow.....


----------



## intherut (Nov 8, 2010)

Mathews Z7


----------



## IABuck (Oct 31, 2006)

'05 Outback
'11 Z7 Xtreme


----------



## GAbowguy23 (Jan 7, 2010)

11'ez7 10'monster xlr8 10'reezen 7


----------



## pghrich (Nov 12, 2007)

i shoot and totally love my 2005 switchback, and my 2006 pro 40 [bowtech] is a close second


----------



## Scott Hill (Feb 5, 2010)

2010 Z7 sounding off!!!!


----------



## Tactical Hunter (Feb 7, 2011)

z7 extreme tactical for me.


----------



## mweber02 (Sep 27, 2010)

Mission UX2


----------



## kyarrowslinger (May 18, 2005)

2010 Z7......my sweet baby!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

in sig


----------



## pointmanang (Oct 28, 2008)

2005 Switchback


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

2010 Z7
2010 Triumph


----------



## arjubx (Feb 15, 2011)

Just got my Z7 Extreme Tactical last week!


----------



## jfree (Mar 24, 2009)

sbxt here


----------



## Chlypeprfan (Aug 23, 2010)

Still have the whisker biscuit on there. I'm waiting for the axion DNA rest and the ketch string stop then it's complete!!!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Chlypeprfan said:


> Still have the whisker biscuit on there. I'm waiting for the axion DNA rest and the ketch string stop then it's complete!!!


I like that.


----------



## Hibernat'n Arch (Dec 21, 2003)

1. Z-max Hunting
2. Mission Hunting
3. Ovation Target, root beer
4. Apex Target, black
and looking at buying a Z-7 and a MR 6. But I have other brands also. I used to have 5 Hoyts/Reflex but sold them all because of the customer service situation.


----------



## Dutch Commando (Feb 4, 2011)

2009 SB-S2
2009 Reezen 6.5 
2010 DXT
2010 Monster XLR8


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

'09 70 pound Reezen, 29 DL.


----------



## Raeman (Feb 3, 2008)

*Sound Off*

2011 eZ7
HHA
QAD


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

hidden danger said:


> If you shoot a Mathews and would like to represent then this is the spot.State the model of the Mathews bow or bows you shoot. Myself I shoot a 05 Outback and I represent.


I shoot the 2011 zxtreme and love it!!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

sig


----------



## bonecollector47 (Feb 12, 2011)

bow in signiture


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

07 Drenalin

Best bow I've ever owned, thinking about going with the z7 Extreme, I will decide after all the triple crown shoots are over. I will most likely never sway away from Mathews again.


----------



## laserlou1 (Mar 13, 2010)

10 z7


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

09 Reezen 6.5


----------



## Twosocktom (Feb 20, 2011)

Z7 xtreme
MQ1


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

*2010 Monster 6*








...I listened to alot of people and read alot of articles that told me I wouldn't like the "feel" of the Monster 6...but then I shot one...it was almost love at first shot:shade:


----------



## scraghorn (Feb 12, 2011)

Reezen 7.0 and MQ 32


----------



## funchaser (Mar 6, 2011)

I've very happy with both the bows in my signature.


----------



## wwWolf (Mar 4, 2011)

Z7Xtreme
Spot Hogg Real Deal
Tight Spot quiver
Axion stabilizer
QAD ultra rest hd

Just got it a few months ago and just shot some indoor paper with it for the 1st time this last week. I shot a 294 with 43x's the first time and 292 with 27x's the second. The last time I shot at those kind of targets was about 14 years ago, so to say I was pleased is an understatement. 
Awesome little bow!


----------



## Arrow Addict08 (Feb 12, 2011)

2005 outback camo with black 70lb limbs,qad pro,hha opti.lite ultra,deadend string stop,mathews 5 arrow quiver,and carbon express maxima hunter 350's muzzy broadheads


----------



## THOMASBOW1 (Jun 29, 2007)

2010 All black Z7
2009 DXT
2007 Switchback XT


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

Arrow Addict08 said:


> 2005 outback camo with black 70lb limbs,qad pro,hha opti.lite ultra,deadend string stop,mathews 5 arrow quiver,and carbon express maxima hunter 350's muzzy broadheads


Do you have a pic? I would like to see an Outback with the black limbs.


----------



## Bow Death (Apr 22, 2011)

2008 Drenalin

2010 Xlr8


----------



## lovetohunt93 (Aug 3, 2010)

Z7 Xtreme 70/28 here!


----------



## VAZ7HUNTER (Feb 15, 2010)

lovetohunt93 said:


> z7 xtreme 70/28 here!


2010 z7


----------



## ched (Jan 11, 2011)

Drenaline
Z7 Extreme
shootout


----------



## bowtodd (Jan 12, 2010)

08- dxt 28.5/70 lost
10- z7 28.5/70 lost
10 monster7 28.5/60 black on black
and looking at the z7 mag
yes i have a problem ok i said it


----------



## bjesse60 (Apr 9, 2011)

2008 Switchback XT :shade:


----------



## perrytrails (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm in.................see sig:shade:


----------



## adhcountry (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## rhay14 (Apr 12, 2011)

2010 Z7 Love it!


----------



## .243 mannlicher (Oct 28, 2010)

2010 Z7.. very happy with it but always wanting another bow


----------



## HollywoodDad (Jul 16, 2008)

2008 DXT and now a 2011 Z7Xtreme!


----------



## Labman55 (Apr 18, 2011)

2011 Z7 xtreme: 66# @ 27 1/2" : Axion 5 pin: Code Red rest: Axion 3" Stab.: C.E. Maxima 350 @ 28" : Rage 40KE 2 blade : Interloc 100s!
Luving it!!


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

08 Drenalin


----------



## catsniper67 (Jan 5, 2011)

2010 Monster 7.0


----------



## polarishunter0 (Aug 3, 2010)

I made a grave mistake about 4 weeks ago. I walked into the Bow shop and they had a z7 extreme set up that was my size 70/29. So I shot it. When he showed me the sale price, I bought it. WOW. (out of respect for those trying to sell bows on here, I will omit what I paid for it, brand new, in the box)

matthews ignition 50/25 (child one)
Matthews ignition 30/22 (child two)
Matthew Legacy 70/29
Mathhew z7extreme 70/29

The Z7 Extreme is the sweetest shooting bow I have ever picked up...


----------



## bucksnort06 (Nov 3, 2008)

2005 Switchback Baby!! tough to beat this bow IMO.. I've been tossing the z7 mag idea around for awhile but will never sell my Switchy!


----------



## wut4dude (Nov 21, 2010)

*2010 Mathews Monster 6 70# 30" DL*

I know there are some people who don't like the Monster, but I love this bow!:shade:


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

08 Dren LD for me
09 Genesis for oldest daughter
09 Mini Genesis for youngest daughter

Would shoot Mathews recurve if I could....


----------



## Treestandwolf (Feb 12, 2009)

2011 Z7 Extreme Tatical
2009 Switchback LD

Sounding off and shooting straight!


----------



## HunterDanVa (Feb 17, 2011)

my mathews. 1994 z max, 2007 sbxt, and my new EZ7, hat,tee shirts and window sticker!!!


----------



## allspots (Feb 23, 2011)

Dads- MQ-1>LX>SBK 
Ovation>C4
Little G3- Mini Genesis>Genesis
Craze> First target Bow this year @ age 9~FX2 w/ 23" mini max cams YUP he'll be eaten spot soup this winter. LOL
Autumn- that would be my little pinky up top~Mini Genesis age 6
****IF ITs 20' high & spells out MATHEWS (yellow on Brown) count "wait wait" AND all the drive-buys can read it while the familys eaten SPOT SOUP SOLOSTYLE out of it!!


From GT's AMERICAN MADE iPhone4


----------



## honda250r (Feb 25, 2011)

2010 triumph

2011 mr7


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

wut4dude said:


> I know there are some people who don't like the Monster, but I love this bow!:shade:
> View attachment 1062748




*I love it, very nice!*


----------



## Iamspartacus (Jun 13, 2011)

2011 Z7 - 28dl, 60 lbs - Blacked out, LH.....................Love this bow!!!


----------



## apexsmoke (Jun 9, 2006)

All of mine are in my signature below...


----------



## vmphunt (Oct 30, 2009)

07 dren
10 mission voyager by mathews.


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

2011 Xtreme
2011 Monster MR7


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Monster 6.7
Monster 7.0
Apex 7


----------



## DOGMEN (Aug 24, 2005)

SQ2- kinda old school now days , but I like it!


----------



## Goathollerbucks (Aug 29, 2011)

Huahhh!!!


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

*2011 Mathews Z7 Magnum*

Oh yeah!!!!


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

Switchback xt 60/70lb and I love it!


----------



## Shwackums (Apr 21, 2007)

Wouldn't shoot anything else!

'11 - Z7 Extreme
'10 - Reezen 7.0
'08 - Drenalin
06 - Outback


----------



## a-ball (Aug 24, 2010)

'11 black and white MR6


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

View attachment 1174159
z9


----------



## jaatarchery (May 31, 2008)

Monster 7


----------



## buckbuck419 (Jan 2, 2011)

Xtreme


----------



## Dsmall (Aug 1, 2010)

I shoot 
2010 Z7
2009 Monster


----------



## shepmankev (Sep 17, 2010)

z9 first mathews I have ever owned and love it.


----------



## MJP (Aug 2, 2011)

2010 m7


----------



## ohio_bowhuntr (Aug 15, 2011)

2008 drenalin

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog10 (Nov 4, 2010)

New to the Mathews club. Just bought my first bow. MATHEWS LX


----------



## L0ki (Jul 15, 2010)

Drenalin
Apex

Both shooters. Both rigged out hard. I'm an addict! And Mathews is my crack...


----------



## SwitchyXT (Feb 24, 2007)

Z7 !


-Steve


----------



## mrmonster_7 (Jul 13, 2011)

2011 monster mr7 , 2010 monster 6 , z7 , z7 extreme , drenaline


----------



## WayupNorth (Mar 7, 2007)

*Mathews sound off*

Monster 7 and MR 7. I am very happy with the Monster series of hunting bows.


----------



## BaseHunter (Sep 2, 2017)

I had a Chill and a Creed XS. Looking to possibly get into a Creed.


----------



## NYbowhunter43 (Sep 8, 2004)

Love my Creed X/S & my new to me Heli-M


----------



## nsmitchell (Apr 19, 2011)

Heli-M and DXT. Love 'em both but also have a Prime and a Hoyt. Hard to be monogamous.


----------



## PSYOPSGM (Aug 27, 2017)

Rival Pro shot barebow with fingers


----------



## cold finger (Mar 6, 2016)

Drenalin since 2008 , never needed anything else


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

I I've got a switchback I've been rockin since '04 and a handful of other less popular Mathews...
Lx with a switchback cam
Outback with a switchback xt cam
Outback with a z7 cam
Switchback with a z7 cam (Still in the works)
Anyone has a Lx with the realtree HD camo like the switchback I know of a good home for it [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## The Old Guy (Mar 28, 2017)

Halon 32, waiting on a Vertix.


----------



## teamwilkes (Apr 9, 2015)

Checkin in


----------



## Stringwalker60 (Apr 15, 2018)

Halon 32


----------



## ForestPhantom (Aug 22, 2007)

Been shooting a Switchback XT since 07. Still love it like the day I bought it.


----------

